# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  افسردگی....من کمک میخوام

## konkoouri

سلام به کسایی که اومدن تو این تاپیک. من به کمک نیاز دارم. حالم بده سرخورده شدم نمیدونم چیکار کنم دارم دیوونه میشم. الان نزدیک ۲ ساله من افسردگی دارم همش منتظر یه روز خوب بودم ولی نیومد. همه از دستم خسته شدن خانوادم میبینن حالم بده و عادت کردن میبینن دارم به تدریج خفه میشم ولی از وقتی یادمه تو این خانواده هیچ ری اکشنی نبوده شاید دلیل افسردگیم همین خانواده ی سرد و بی روح بوده باشه. خیلی بده آدم دلسوز نداشته باشه آدم کسیو نداشته باشه بگه چرا حالت انقد بده کسی نیست بپرسه بنده ی خدا کمک نمیخوای؟ از دوستام دارم دور میشم دلم میخواد تنها باشم رفتار عجیب و نوسانیم برا بقیه عادی شده انگار منو اینطور شناختن. ولی من خود قبلیمو از دست دادم...
اومدم تو این تاپیک ازتون راهنمایی بخوام اگه تجربشو دارید یا ایده ای دارید که بتونم افسردگیمو درمان کنم لطفا کمکم کنید. مشاور و روانپزشک نمیخوام برم اولا که پولشون زیاده دوما که بابام منو برد پیش یه مشاور که اصلا مطب نبود و هزینه ویزیتش خیلی کم بود خلاصه که حرفاش بهم اصلا کمک نکرد منم دیگه نرفتم اونجا.مامانمم اصلا به مشاور اعتقاد نداره در حالی که بنظرم اون از منم اولویتش بیشتره برا درمان. 
خسته شدم از دست آدمای اطرافم هر روز دارم بیشتر مریض میشم.مریضی که فقط جسمی نیست....
الان اوضاع احوالم جوریه که کل ۲۴ ساعت تو اتاقمم رو تختم دراز میکشم و با گوشیم ور میرم شاید فقط چند بار از اتاقم برم بیرون غذا بزور میخورم و ارتباطمو با همه قطع کردم. کنکورمم چند روز پیش دادم و خب از اون جایی که دو ساله داغونم و در همین وضعم کنکورمم گند زدم و خب  امسال باید برم یه دانشگاه نه چندان خوب. حداقلش اینه که رشته مورد علاقمو میرم. ولی خب... تا وقتی حالم خوب نشه معدن طلاهم پیدا کنم هیچ کاری رو از پیش نمی برم...
من باید تا شروع دانشگاه حالم خوب بشه... من میخوام زندگی کنم میخوام به هدفام برسم میخوام حسرت و آرزوهامو بدست بیارم میدونم استعدادشو دارم میدونم که میتونم ولی ولی باید اول حالمو خوب کنم اگه از دستتون کاری برمیاد ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید .
ببخشید روضه خوندم و حسابی سرتون رو درد آوردم ولی روحم داره ذره ذره تحلیل میره...

----------


## Zero_Horizon

نه اینجا جای مناسبشه و نه من آدم متخصص و آگاهی هستم... پس فقط بعنوان یه گپ دوستانه ی مجازی حرفام رو درنظر بگیر...

تا حدود زیادی شرایط مون از لحاظ درونی مثل همدیگه ست پس خوب درک میکنم..

یه سوال
بنظر خودت این چیزا معلول چی هستن ؟ فکر میکنی چی باعث شد که کم کم اینجوری بشی ؟

----------


## konkoouri

> نه اینجا جای مناسبشه و نه من آدم متخصص و آگاهی هستم... پس فقط بعنوان یه گپ دوستانه ی مجازی حرفام رو درنظر بگیر...
> 
> تا حدود زیادی شرایط مون از لحاظ درونی مثل همدیگه ست پس خوب درک میکنم..
> 
> یه سوال
> بنظر خودت این چیزا معلول چی هستن ؟ فکر میکنی چی باعث شد که کم کم اینجوری بشی ؟


سلام راستش میدونم اینجا جاش نیست ولی اینجا اخرین مقصدم برای درخواست کمک بود شرمندم.
راستش خیلی گیجم نمیدونم معلولش چیه قطعا از کرونا و خونه نشینی حاصل شده ولی آخه چرا من نسبت به اطرافیانم انقد شکسته تر شدم قطعا باید دلیل دیگری هم داشته باشه یه درد کهنه قدیمی که با خونه نشین شدن بروز کرده. هر چی فکر میکنم هزار و یک دلیل میاد تو ذهنم ولی هیچ کدومشون برام ثابت نمیشه.

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام راستش میدونم اینجا جاش نیست ولی اینجا اخرین مقصدم برای درخواست کمک بود شرمندم.
> راستش خیلی گیجم نمیدونم معلولش چیه قطعا از کرونا و خونه نشینی حاصل شده ولی آخه چرا من نسبت به اطرافیانم انقد شکسته تر شدم قطعا باید دلیل دیگری هم داشته باشه یه درد کهنه قدیمی که با خونه نشین شدن بروز کرده. هر چی فکر میکنم هزار و یک دلیل میاد تو ذهنم ولی هیچ کدومشون برام ثابت نمیشه.


سلام
معذرت خواهی نکن ، شرمنده هم نباش ... هیچ اشکالی نداره

من تنها چیزی که فهمیدم اینکه توی اینجور مسائل نباید دنبال راهکار سریع و میانبر و معجزه ی کوتاه مدت برای درمان بود
بهترین و محکم ترین و اولین قدم رسیدن به شناخت بهتره... شناخت بهتر خودمون و شناخت بهتر مشکل

در طول روزها ، چقدر توی ذهنت از خودت نقد میکنی ؟ چقدر خودت خودت رو محکوم میکنی و نقد منفی میکنی از هر لحاظ.... ؟

----------


## _Joseph_

*امان از افسردگی 
واقعا خیلی حال به هم زنه . و من کمکی از دستم برنمیاد حقیقتا . هیچ کسی هم درک نمیکنه معمولا پدر و مادر ها که سنشون زیاده که اصلا درکی از افسردگی ندارن 
ولی 
اگر میتونی با یه نفری گپ بزن و برو پیش یه روانپزشک و .....
اینجا فقط توصیه هایی میشنوی که شاید به دردت نخوره و حالت رو هم بد تر کنه .
ولی کنکوریزه اش رو خودم اینجوری تجربه کرده ام که هر وقت درس خونده ام حالم بهتر  بوده و هر وقت دست رو دست گذاشتم و کاری نکرده ام حالم بدتر شده و فرو رفته ام تو فکر و خیال و ..... پس سعی کن ذهنت رو مشغول نگه داری و متمرکز . به جا اینکه به همه چی فکر کنی و ..... سعی کن رو یه زمینه به خصوصی متمرکز بشی . برای منکه جواب داده . شاید برای شما هم جواب بده*

----------


## konkoouri

> سلام
> معذرت خواهی نکن ، شرمنده هم نباش ... هیچ اشکالی نداره
> 
> من تنها چیزی که فهمیدم اینکه توی اینجور مسائل نباید دنبال راهکار سریع و میانبر و معجزه ی کوتاه مدت برای درمان بود
> بهترین و محکم ترین و اولین قدم رسیدن به شناخت بهتره... شناخت بهتر خودمون و شناخت بهتر مشکل
> 
> در طول روزها ، چقدر توی ذهنت از خودت نقد میکنی ؟ چقدر خودت خودت رو محکوم میکنی و نقد منفی میکنی از هر لحاظ.... ؟


چجور باید خودمو بشناسم و مشکلاتمو راهش چیه؟
هم خودمو نقد و محکوم میکنم هم اطرافیانمو احساس میکنم مشکلاتم اونقدر زیاد و جزئی ان انگار که باید یه عالمه سوزن ریز رو از زمین پیدا کنم احساس میکنم زمان داره میره و منو با خودش میبره بدون اینکه من بتونم تکون بدم به خودم اصلا نفهمیدم چطور داره ۱۹ سالم میشه...
بعضی وقتام با اینکه صدبار به خودم گوشزد میکنم که هیچوقت برا شروع دیر نیست اما اون حس درونم هی آیه یاس میخونه که دیگه تو بزرگ شدی و بچه نیستی نمیتونی حسرتای بچگیتو براورده کنی و حس خوبی داشته باشی

----------


## konkoouri

> *امان از افسردگی 
> واقعا خیلی حال به هم زنه . و من کمکی از دستم برنمیاد حقیقتا . هیچ کسی هم درک نمیکنه معمولا پدر و مادر ها که سنشون زیاده که اصلا درکی از افسردگی ندارن 
> ولی 
> اگر میتونی با یه نفری گپ بزن و برو پیش یه روانپزشک و .....
> اینجا فقط توصیه هایی میشنوی که شاید به دردت نخوره و حالت رو هم بد تر کنه .
> ولی کنکوریزه اش رو خودم اینجوری تجربه کرده ام که هر وقت درس خونده ام حالم بهتر  بوده و هر وقت دست رو دست گذاشتم و کاری نکرده ام حالم بدتر شده و فرو رفته ام تو فکر و خیال و ..... پس سعی کن ذهنت رو مشغول نگه داری و متمرکز . به جا اینکه به همه چی فکر کنی و ..... سعی کن رو یه زمینه به خصوصی متمرکز بشی . برای منکه جواب داده . شاید برای شما هم جواب بده*


واقعا امان از افسردگی... انقد بقیه رو دق دادم دیگه روم نمیشه از کسی بخوام باهام گپ بزنه حرفای بقیه تو کتم نمیره اصلا.
آره ولی اولش باید آدم موتورش داغ بشه که بتونه خودشو مشغول نگه داره من هی یاعلی میگم و بلند میشم و هی میشینم زمین. انگار انرژی کار کردن ندارم

----------


## _Joseph_

> واقعا امان از افسردگی... انقد بقیه رو دق دادم دیگه روم نمیشه از کسی بخوام باهام گپ بزنه حرفای بقیه تو کتم نمیره اصلا.
> آره ولی اولش باید آدم موتورش داغ بشه که بتونه خودشو مشغول نگه داره من *هی یاعلی میگم و بلند میشم و هی میشینم زمین. انگار انرژی کار کردن ندارم*


*عادت کردی به این کار . 
باید یکی دو هفته  سختیشو به جون بخری و تا سر حد توان و حتی بیشتر بخونی . کم کم یخه اب میشه و روون میشی*

----------


## konkoouri

> *عادت کردی به این کار . 
> باید یکی دو هفته  سختیشو به جون بخری و تا سر حد توان و حتی بیشتر بخونی . کم کم یخه اب میشه و روون میشی*


چیو بخونم آخه درسم تموم شد کنکورمم دادم

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> چجور باید خودمو بشناسم و مشکلاتمو راهش چیه؟
> هم خودمو نقد و محکوم میکنم هم اطرافیانمو احساس میکنم مشکلاتم اونقدر زیاد و جزئی ان انگار که باید یه عالمه سوزن ریز رو از زمین پیدا کنم احساس میکنم زمان داره میره و منو با خودش میبره بدون اینکه من بتونم تکون بدم به خودم اصلا نفهمیدم چطور داره ۱۹ سالم میشه...
> بعضی وقتام با اینکه صدبار به خودم گوشزد میکنم که هیچوقت برا شروع دیر نیست اما اون حس درونم هی آیه یاس میخونه که دیگه تو بزرگ شدی و بچه نیستی نمیتونی حسرتای بچگیتو براورده کنی و حس خوبی داشته باشی


همین الان داری انجامش میدی
با فکر کردن بهش و پاسخ دادن و فکر کردن به پاسخ سوال هایی که دارم ازت میپرسم... 
با روبه رو شدن با خودت ، با مهربانانه برخورد کردن با خودت ، با دوست داشتن خودت .... با پیدا کردن هر علت کوچیک و بزرگی که باعث این حال بد در تو شدن و شناختن و تفکر و شروع برای تغییر...


میدونی...
انتقاد از خود... بنظرم یکی از ریشه های اصلی هست... این صداها و افکاری که هرثانیه انقدر و بارها خودمون به خورد خودمون دادیم که دیگه بهشون عادت کردیم و خیلی راحت کنترل حال و سلامت روان مون دراختیار میگیره و در ادامه منجر به زایش مریضی های مختلف جسمی و روانی میشه...

اگر من آدم ترسویی هستم ، به میزان زیادی برمیگرده به اینکه هزاران و هزاران بار توی ذهنم و گفت و گو های درونیم خودم به خودم گفتم ترسو و باورش کردم و درجهت همین باور تصمیماتم رو گرفتم 
یا هر تفکر و گفت وگو و انتقاد منفی درونی دیگری...


یه چیزی ازت میخوام لطفا همین الان انجامش بده و امتحان کن
برو جلوی آینه
*توی چشمای خودت نگاه کن* مستقیم توی چشمای خودت
بعدش با *صدای بلند* در همین حال به خودت بگو " دوست دارم "
اگه نتونستی انجامش بدی اشکالی نداره ولی حتما سعی بکن و برو جلوی آینه

بیا و حست رو بگو ، وقتی داشتی تلاش میکردی که انجامش بدی چه حسی داشتی ؟ چه افکاری توی ذهنت میومد؟ تونستی اینکار رو انجام بدی یا نه ؟

----------


## loading

> سلام به کسایی که اومدن تو این تاپیک. من به کمک نیاز دارم. حالم بده سرخورده شدم نمیدونم چیکار کنم دارم دیوونه میشم. الان نزدیک ۲ ساله من افسردگی دارم همش منتظر یه روز خوب بودم ولی نیومد. همه از دستم خسته شدن خانوادم میبینن حالم بده و عادت کردن میبینن دارم به تدریج خفه میشم ولی از وقتی یادمه تو این خانواده هیچ ری اکشنی نبوده شاید دلیل افسردگیم همین خانواده ی سرد و بی روح بوده باشه. خیلی بده آدم دلسوز نداشته باشه آدم کسیو نداشته باشه بگه چرا حالت انقد بده کسی نیست بپرسه بنده ی خدا کمک نمیخوای؟ از دوستام دارم دور میشم دلم میخواد تنها باشم رفتار عجیب و نوسانیم برا بقیه عادی شده انگار منو اینطور شناختن. ولی من خود قبلیمو از دست دادم...
> اومدم تو این تاپیک ازتون راهنمایی بخوام اگه تجربشو دارید یا ایده ای دارید که بتونم افسردگیمو درمان کنم لطفا کمکم کنید. مشاور و روانپزشک نمیخوام برم اولا که پولشون زیاده دوما که بابام منو برد پیش یه مشاور که اصلا مطب نبود و هزینه ویزیتش خیلی کم بود خلاصه که حرفاش بهم اصلا کمک نکرد منم دیگه نرفتم اونجا.مامانمم اصلا به مشاور اعتقاد نداره در حالی که بنظرم اون از منم اولویتش بیشتره برا درمان. 
> خسته شدم از دست آدمای اطرافم هر روز دارم بیشتر مریض میشم.مریضی که فقط جسمی نیست....
> الان اوضاع احوالم جوریه که کل ۲۴ ساعت تو اتاقمم رو تختم دراز میکشم و با گوشیم ور میرم شاید فقط چند بار از اتاقم برم بیرون غذا بزور میخورم و ارتباطمو با همه قطع کردم. کنکورمم چند روز پیش دادم و خب از اون جایی که دو ساله داغونم و در همین وضعم کنکورمم گند زدم و خب  امسال باید برم یه دانشگاه نه چندان خوب. حداقلش اینه که رشته مورد علاقمو میرم. ولی خب... تا وقتی حالم خوب نشه معدن طلاهم پیدا کنم هیچ کاری رو از پیش نمی برم...
> من باید تا شروع دانشگاه حالم خوب بشه... من میخوام زندگی کنم میخوام به هدفام برسم میخوام حسرت و آرزوهامو بدست بیارم میدونم استعدادشو دارم میدونم که میتونم ولی ولی باید اول حالمو خوب کنم اگه از دستتون کاری برمیاد ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید .
> ببخشید روضه خوندم و حسابی سرتون رو درد آوردم ولی روحم داره ذره ذره تحلیل میره...


سلام

تجربه مشابهی رو داشتم البته با این تفاوت که خانواده من مشکلی با روانشناس و روانپزشک نداشتند

حالتو درک میکنم ولی راه حلی از آدمای اینجا نمیگیری

پس هر طور شده خانواده رو قانع کن که بری پیش روانپزشک و طول دوره درمان رو با دارو طی کنی (روانشناس رو نگفتم چون گفتی محدودیت مالی داری و معمولا روانشناس کاردرست خیلی کمه و هزینش هم بیشتر در میاد وگرنه حالت ایده آلش اینه که اول بری پیش روانشناس و بعد روانپزشک)

با اینکه گفتی قبل از دانشگاه باید درمان سی خیلی موافقم، زودتر برو دنبال درمان، چون تو دانشگاه مثل دبیرستان نیست، دوستی ها و رفاقت های خوبی پیدا می‌کنی و حسابی بهت خوش میگذره ولی اگه افسردگی درمان نشه دانشگاه زهرمارت میشه، پس زودتر برو دنبال درمان

----------


## _Joseph_

> چیو بخونم آخه درسم تموم شد کنکورمم دادم


*برو پیش روانپزشک واقعا کمکت میکنه

*

----------


## konkoouri

> همین الان داری انجامش میدی
> با فکر کردن بهش و پاسخ دادن و فکر کردن به پاسخ سوال هایی که دارم ازت میپرسم... 
> با روبه رو شدن با خودت ، با مهربانانه برخورد کردن با خودت ، با دوست داشتن خودت .... با پیدا کردن هر علت کوچیک و بزرگی که باعث این حال بد در تو شدن و شناختن و تفکر و شروع برای تغییر...
> 
> 
> میدونی...
> انتقاد از خود... بنظرم یکی از ریشه های اصلی هست... این صداها و افکاری که هرثانیه انقدر و بارها خودمون به خورد خودمون دادیم که دیگه بهشون عادت کردیم و خیلی راحت کنترل حال و سلامت روان مون دراختیار میگیره و در ادامه منجر به زایش مریضی های مختلف جسمی و روانی میشه...
> 
> اگر من آدم ترسویی هستم ، به میزان زیادی برمیگرده به اینکه هزاران و هزاران بار توی ذهنم و گفت و گو های درونیم خودم به خودم گفتم ترسو و باورش کردم و درجهت همین باور تصمیماتم رو گرفتم 
> ...


نتونستم بگم...نمیدونم چرا نمیتونم به خودم بگم دوست دارم...مخصوصا اینکه از قیافمم بدم میاد دیگه خودمو دیدم بیشتر نتونستم بگم :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> با اینکه گفتی قبل از دانشگاه باید درمان سی خیلی موافقم، زودتر برو دنبال درمان، چون تو دانشگاه مثل دبیرستان نیست، دوستی ها و رفاقت های خوبی پیدا می‌کنی و حسابی بهت خوش میگذره ولی اگه افسردگی درمان نشه دانشگاه زهرمارت میشه، پس زودتر برو دنبال درمان




بیماری های روان با بیماری های جسم خیلی متفاوته...
شاید یسری از بیماری های جسم با یک دارو و درمان در بازه ی کوتاهی از زمان برطرف و حل بشن

ولی بیماری های روان نه
قطعا روانپزشکی هم که شما رو فقط به قرص ببنده هیچی از سلامت روان و این حوزه بارش نیست... چون برای درمان این چنین بیماری ها و اختلالاتی فقط قرص و دارو کافی نیست ، اگر فقط به قرص های رنگ و بارنگ عادت پیدا کنیم شاید حتی وضعیت بدتر از این هم بشود و این تومور تبدیل به سرطان خاموشی بشه که به حال خودش رها شده و بدخیم تر بدخیم تر میشه تا اینکه دوباره برمیگرده و اینبار نه در قالب رفتارهای گوشه گیری و سکون و افسردگی ، بلکه در قالب تفکرهای خودکشی و حتی اقدام بهش...

تنها کاری که داروها برامون انجام میدن اینکه روی مغز و ناحیه های خاصی درش بصورت موقت تاثیر میذارن و اگر فعالیتی کاهش پیدا کرده افزایشش میدن یا برعکس 
ولی بعد روان آدمی زاد تنها به این جنبه محدود نمیشه که بخواد با دارو رفع بشه...
دارو و قرص درصورت صلاح دید روانپزشک فقط بعنوان یک مکمل درمانی باید باشه و درمان اصلی چیز دیگری ست...

نباید به فکر راه حل سریع و میانبر بود...

----------


## konkoouri

> سلام
> 
> تجربه مشابهی رو داشتم البته با این تفاوت که خانواده من مشکلی با روانشناس و روانپزشک نداشتند
> 
> حالتو درک میکنم ولی راه حلی از آدمای اینجا نمیگیری
> 
> پس هر طور شده خانواده رو قانع کن که بری پیش روانپزشک و طول دوره درمان رو با دارو طی کنی (روانشناس رو نگفتم چون گفتی محدودیت مالی داری و معمولا روانشناس کاردرست خیلی کمه و هزینش هم بیشتر در میاد وگرنه حالت ایده آلش اینه که اول بری پیش روانشناس و بعد روانپزشک)
> 
> با اینکه گفتی قبل از دانشگاه باید درمان سی خیلی موافقم، زودتر برو دنبال درمان، چون تو دانشگاه مثل دبیرستان نیست، دوستی ها و رفاقت های خوبی پیدا می‌کنی و حسابی بهت خوش میگذره ولی اگه افسردگی درمان نشه دانشگاه زهرمارت میشه، پس زودتر برو دنبال درمان


یعنی راهی نیست با یه سری فعالیتا و راهکارها خودمو به تدریج درمان کنم؟

----------


## konkoouri

> *برو پیش روانپزشک واقعا کمکت میکنه
> 
> *


روانپزشک کارش داروئیه؟ میترسم دارو بخورم

----------


## yahya_moz

> روانپزشک کارش داروئیه؟ میترسم دارو بخورم


من پیش روانپزشک رفتم و دارو هم خوردم و فایده هم داشت برای من (‌اگه پیش روانپزشک خوب بری ترس نداره که ! منم مشکل داشتم با این قضیه ولی وقتی دیدم یکی از فامیل هامون که خودش روانپزشکه دارو می خوره فهمیدم طرز فکرم اشتباه بوده و به فایده اش می ارزه)

----------


## loading

> بیماری های روان با بیماری های جسم خیلی متفاوته...
> شاید یسری از بیماری های جسم با یک دارو و درمان در بازه ی کوتاهی از زمان برطرف و حل بشن
> 
> ولی بیماری های روان نه
> قطعا روانپزشکی هم که شما رو فقط به قرص ببنده هیچی از سلامت روان و این حوزه بارش نیست... چون برای درمان این چنین بیماری ها و اختلالاتی فقط قرص و دارو کافی نیست ، اگر فقط به قرص های رنگ و بارنگ عادت پیدا کنیم شاید حتی وضعیت بدتر از این هم بشود و این تومور تبدیل به سرطان خاموشی بشه که به حال خودش رها شده و بدخیم تر بدخیم تر میشه تا اینکه دوباره برمیگرده و اینبار نه در قالب رفتارهای گوشه گیری و سکون و افسردگی ، بلکه در قالب تفکرهای خودکشی و حتی اقدام بهش...
> 
> تنها کاری که داروها برامون انجام میدن اینکه روی مغز و ناحیه های خاصی درش بصورت موقت تاثیر میذارن و اگر فعالیتی کاهش پیدا کرده افزایشش میدن یا برعکس 
> ولی بعد روان آدمی زاد تنها به این جنبه محدود نمیشه که بخواد با دارو رفع بشه...
> دارو و قرص درصورت صلاح دید روانپزشک فقط بعنوان یک مکمل درمانی باید باشه و درمان اصلی چیز دیگری ست...
> ...


برای من دارو ها جواب دادن ولی خب داخل پرانتز پست قبلی هم نوشتم حالت ایده آل اینه بره پیش روانشناس و بعد روانپزشک ، قطعا راه حل های روانشناس هم به بهبود وضعیت افسردگی کمک میکنه

----------


## loading

> یعنی راهی نیست با یه سری فعالیتا و راهکارها خودمو به تدریج درمان کنم؟


اگه تو این فروم دنبال راه حلی خیر، ولی مراجعه به روانشناس می‌تونه بهت راه حل غیردارویی و تمریناتی رو بده ولی خب هزینش هم بالاست و باید مرتب جلساتشو بری

----------


## yahya_moz

> برای من دارو ها جواب دادن ولی خب داخل پرانتز پست قبلی هم نوشتم حالت ایده آل اینه بره پیش روانشناس و بعد روانپزشک ، قطعا راه حل های روانشناس هم به بهبود وضعیت افسردگی کمک میکنه


اتفاقا کاملا برعکسه
اول باید رفت پیش روانپزشک و روانپزشک تشخیص میده که باید فقط برید پیش روانشناس یا اینکه باید درمان دارویی هم انجام بدید (‌معمولا برای مشکلاتی مثل اضطراب اجتماعی و اینا میفرستن پیش روانشناس و برای افسردگی و ... درمان دارویی رو شروع میکنن)

----------


## loading

> اتفاقا کاملا برعکسه
> اول باید رفت پیش روانپزشک و روانپزشک تشخیص میده که باید فقط برید پیش روانشناس یا اینکه باید درمان دارویی هم انجام بدید (‌معمولا برای مشکلاتی مثل اضطراب اجتماعی و اینا میفرستن پیش روانشناس و برای افسردگی و ... درمان دارویی رو شروع میکنن)


والا تجربه ای که من و خیلی از دوستان و آشنایان مون داشتیم ، اینجوری بود که اول روانشناس و بعد از چند جلسه روانشناس در صورت صلاحدید کیس رو می فرستاد پیش روانپزشک برای درمان دارویی

----------


## _Joseph_

> روانپزشک کارش داروئیه؟ میترسم دارو بخورم


*نمیدونم والا تجربه روانپزشک ندارم شخصا خودم . و یکی از فامیلا رفته بود 
از دوستان دیگه کمک بگیر که رفته اند روانپزشک 
ولی راجب فعایت . ورزش و سفر با دوستان و .. میتونه مفید باشه*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> نتونستم بگم...نمیدونم چرا نمیتونم به خودم بگم دوست دارم...مخصوصا اینکه از قیافمم بدم میاد دیگه خودمو دیدم بیشتر نتونستم بگم


اشکالی نداره...
منم نمیتونم بگم ، خیلی از آدما هستن که نمیتونن همین یک کار ساده رو انجام بدن...

از پس که درطول زندگی مون بی رحمانه خودمون رو از عزت نفس خالی کردیم ...

یه چیزی ازت میخوام که انجامش بدی
اپ فیدیبو رو توی گوشیت دانلود و نصب کن.... داخلش بگرد دنبال *کتاب صوتی شفای زندگی
*کتابش رو گوش بده ... با هندزفری و با تمرکز گوش بده بهش... سعی کن درموردش تفکر کنی

داخل اون یکی تاپیکه که گفته بودم چجوری یک کاری رو شروع کنیم رو یادته ؟ دوباره تاپیکش رو بخون و یک فعالیتی رو توی ذهنت انتخاب کن و شروع کن به انجامش طبق همون منطقی که داخل تاپیک نوشته بودم
لازم نیست فعالیته بزرگ باشه نه...

فعلا این دوتا کار رو انجام بده
اگه واقعا انجامشون بدی قول میدم حالت شروع میکنه به بهتر شدن...
توی این مسیر بهتر شدن فقط خودت هستی که میتونی به خودت کمک بکنه ( منظور حرفم این نیست که منکر روانشناس و روانپزشک بشم... اون ها هم روش های  درمانی ای در پیش میگیرن که قطعا تا زمانی که خود شخص نخواد به خودش کمک کنه فایده ای نخواهد داشت...)

----------


## konkoouri

راستش من فکر میکنم مشکلم باید از درون پیدا بشه، باز بشه و حل بشه و بهبود پیدا کنه. ولی دارو یه چیزی خارجیه انگار که منو از ناراحتی دور میکنه انگار که مسائل رو برام حذف میکنه تا خوشحال باشم. بیشتر سعی دارم خودم رو بسازم ایراداتم رو رفع کنم مشکلاتی که ایجاد شده رو حل کنم و با مشکلاتی که خارج از کنترلمه زندگی کنم و کنار بیام. نمیخوام صرفا مرهم بزارم که دردم بی حس بشه

----------


## konkoouri

> اشکالی نداره...
> منم نمیتونم بگم ، خیلی از آدما هستن که نمیتونن همین یک کار ساده رو انجام بدن...
> 
> از پس که درطول زندگی مون بی رحمانه خودمون رو از عزت نفس خالی کردیم ...
> 
> یه چیزی ازت میخوام که انجامش بدی
> اپ فیدیبو رو توی گوشیت دانلود و نصب کن.... داخلش بگرد دنبال *کتاب صوتی شفای زندگی
> *کتابش رو گوش بده ... با هندزفری و با تمرکز گوش بده بهش... سعی کن درموردش تفکر کنی
> 
> ...


ممنون از پیشنهاد کتاب سعی میکنم انجامش بدم.
و اون تکنیک شروع کردن...هزارتا کار تو سرم دارم که دوست دارم انجامشون بدم. انقد زیادن و ذهنمو شلوع کردن که گمشون میکنم.باید یه روز بشینم اینارو بنویسم. و از اون تکنیک که تو تاپیک قبلی گفتید استفاده میکنم برای شروع یکیشون

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> راستش من فکر میکنم مشکلم باید از درون پیدا بشه، باز بشه و حل بشه و بهبود پیدا کنه. ولی دارو یه چیزی خارجیه انگار که منو از ناراحتی دور میکنه انگار که مسائل رو برام حذف میکنه تا خوشحال باشم. بیشتر سعی دارم خودم رو بسازم ایراداتم رو رفع کنم مشکلاتی که ایجاد شده رو حل کنم و با مشکلاتی که خارج از کنترلمه زندگی کنم و کنار بیام. نمیخوام صرفا مرهم بزارم که دردم بی حس بشه


استفاده از درمان دارویی
نیاز به صلاح دید داره

قطعا برای همه توصیه نمیشه که تا زرتی شد و یکم رفتن توی فاز غم خودشون رو ببندن به دارو...
یاد کتاب ملت دوپامین افتادم... توضیحات و تفاسیرش بماند...

درمان دارویی زمانی تجویز میشه که یسری فاکتورها و معیارها دیده بشن
فردی که درجه ی مشکلش عمیق تر و شدیدتر هست قطعا به میزانی تحت کنترل و تحت اسارت اون بیماری روانی هست که نمیتونه منطقی تفکر کنه یا در جهت بهبودش به خودش کمک کنه
پس مصرف دارو به میزانی که قدرت تفکر و حالت نرمال رو به بیمار برگردونه میتونه کمک کنه تا بیمار از شرایط 100 درصد تحت کنترل بودن اون بیماری دربیاد و حالا فرصت درمان های تکمیلی و غیر دارویی ایجاد میشه

ولی شخصی که هنوز به اون شدت در اسارت بیماری نرفته و شدتش پایین تر و سطحی تر هست
اینکه فقط خودش رو عادت بده به دارو و قرص نمیتونه کمک کننده باشه و فقط مشکل رو به تعویق میندازه و در این فاصله اون مشکل سطحی بزرگ تر و بزرگ تر میشه و به دنبالش دوز قرص ها هم بالاتر و بالاتر میره ..

هرچیزی با منطق و در زمان مناسب خودش میتونه کمک کننده باشه و در عین حال اگر ناشیانه و بدون منطق صحیح استفاده بشه ...

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> ممنون از پیشنهاد کتاب سعی میکنم انجامش بدم.
> و اون تکنیک شروع کردن...هزارتا کار تو سرم دارم که دوست دارم انجامشون بدم. انقد زیادن و ذهنمو شلوع کردن که گمشون میکنم.باید یه روز بشینم اینارو بنویسم. و از اون تکنیک که تو تاپیک قبلی گفتید استفاده میکنم برای شروع یکیشون


خواهش میکنم...
اگر دوست داشتید آدرس ایمیل تون رو برام امتیاز کنید خودم بعنوان هدیه براتون میفرستم


برای شروع کردن اصلا به این فکر نکن که حتما نیازه کار عظیمی باشه یا حتما نباید عالی و درجه یک باشه
سعی کن بجای اینکه ایده آل گرایی و کمال گرایی منفی و به دنبالش سکون و بی رمقی رو پرورش بدی .... به جاش عمل گرایی رو در زندگیت پرورش بدی..


امیدوارم درجهت بهتر شدن حالت تلاش کنی
روزای بهتری رو برات آرزو میکنم...

----------


## yahya_moz

> راستش من فکر میکنم مشکلم باید از درون پیدا بشه، باز بشه و حل بشه و بهبود پیدا کنه. ولی دارو یه چیزی خارجیه انگار که منو از ناراحتی دور میکنه انگار که مسائل رو برام حذف میکنه تا خوشحال باشم. بیشتر سعی دارم خودم رو بسازم ایراداتم رو رفع کنم مشکلاتی که ایجاد شده رو حل کنم و با مشکلاتی که خارج از کنترلمه زندگی کنم و کنار بیام. نمیخوام صرفا مرهم بزارم که دردم بی حس بشه



مصرف داروهای ضد اضطراب و ضد افسردگی و آرامبخش همیشه بد نیست و اگر با تشخیص پزشک باشه و با دوز مناسب تجویز بشه مفید هستند ( نه تمایل به مصرف بیش از حد دارو خوبه و نه مقاومت افراطی در برابر این داروها )

----------


## Frozen

من به عنوان فردی که مث تو توی تنهاییم افسردگی رو تجربه کردم به مدت سه سال و خودم تو تنهایی درمانش کردم بدون کمک هییییچ احدی ، بخوام کل مسیری که رفتم رو بگم خب مسلما نمیشه و طولانیه 
اما همه چی از جایی شروع میشه که با خودت و شرایطت صلح میکنی 
دیگه نمیگی وای من خانوادم سردن و این باعث افسردگیمه ، میپذیری من همین خانواده رو دارم و با این شرایط خودم مسئول زندگی خودمم
وقتی با شرایطت صلح کنی نمیگی من بااااید تا دانشگاه حالم خوب شه ! به جسمت و روحت حق میدی که در حقشون بد کردی و اونا الان مریضن و نیاز به مراقبتت دارن ! تو باید باهاشون مهربون باشی
اگه یروزایی نیاز به اشک ریختن داشتی داد و هوار و جنجال درونی راه ننداز و با خودت بگو این اشکها نشونه اینن که روحم در برابر تمام آسیبها داره پاسخ میده
خلاصش کنم قدم اول و پنجاه درصد مسیر همین مهربون بودن با خودته و صلح کردن با شرایط موجود و همینی که هست ! 
بقیشم که خداروشکر الان همه جا پره از پادکستهای روانشناسی ، پیشنهاد من بین همه سپهر خدابنده و مجتبی شکوری هست 
کتاب هم که تا دلت بخواد صوتی و پی دی اف رایگان ، فقط خودت باید بخوای به روح و جسم آسیب دیدت کمک کنی
ایشالا زودتر بهتر میشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## konkoouri

> خواهش میکنم...
> اگر دوست داشتید آدرس ایمیل تون رو برام امتیاز کنید خودم بعنوان هدیه براتون میفرستم
> 
> 
> برای شروع کردن اصلا به این فکر نکن که حتما نیازه کار عظیمی باشه یا حتما نباید عالی و درجه یک باشه
> سعی کن بجای اینکه ایده آل گرایی و کمال گرایی منفی و به دنبالش سکون و بی رمقی رو پرورش بدی .... به جاش عمل گرایی رو در زندگیت پرورش بدی..
> 
> 
> امیدوارم درجهت بهتر شدن حالت تلاش کنی
> روزای بهتری رو برات آرزو میکنم...


نه خیلی ممنون خودم میرم پی اش.
ممنون که راهنمایی کردید امیدوارم شماهم موفق باشید و شاداب‌.

----------


## konkoouri

> من به عنوان فردی که مث تو توی تنهاییم افسردگی رو تجربه کردم به مدت سه سال و خودم تو تنهایی درمانش کردم بدون کمک هییییچ احدی ، بخوام کل مسیری که رفتم رو بگم خب مسلما نمیشه و طولانیه 
> اما همه چی از جایی شروع میشه که با خودت و شرایطت صلح میکنی 
> دیگه نمیگی وای من خانوادم سردن و این باعث افسردگیمه ، میپذیری من همین خانواده رو دارم و با این شرایط خودم مسئول زندگی خودمم
> وقتی با شرایطت صلح کنی نمیگی من بااااید تا دانشگاه حالم خوب شه ! به جسمت و روحت حق میدی که در حقشون بد کردی و اونا الان مریضن و نیاز به مراقبتت دارن ! تو باید باهاشون مهربون باشی
> اگه یروزایی نیاز به اشک ریختن داشتی داد و هوار و جنجال درونی راه ننداز و با خودت بگو این اشکها نشونه اینن که روحم در برابر تمام آسیبها داره پاسخ میده
> خلاصش کنم قدم اول و پنجاه درصد مسیر همین مهربون بودن با خودته و صلح کردن با شرایط موجود و همینی که هست ! 
> بقیشم که خداروشکر الان همه جا پره از پادکستهای روانشناسی ، پیشنهاد من بین همه سپهر خدابنده و مجتبی شکوری هست 
> کتاب هم که تا دلت بخواد صوتی و پی دی اف رایگان ، فقط خودت باید بخوای به روح و جسم آسیب دیدت کمک کنی
> ایشالا زودتر بهتر میشی


سلام. امیدوارم کردید که خودم میتونم خودمو کمک کنم امیدوارم بتونم انجامش بدم خیلی ممنون :Yahoo (105):

----------


## konkoouri

> اشکالی نداره...
> منم نمیتونم بگم ، خیلی از آدما هستن که نمیتونن همین یک کار ساده رو انجام بدن...
> 
> از پس که درطول زندگی مون بی رحمانه خودمون رو از عزت نفس خالی کردیم ...
> 
> یه چیزی ازت میخوام که انجامش بدی
> اپ فیدیبو رو توی گوشیت دانلود و نصب کن.... داخلش بگرد دنبال *کتاب صوتی شفای زندگی
> *کتابش رو گوش بده ... با هندزفری و با تمرکز گوش بده بهش... سعی کن درموردش تفکر کنی
> 
> ...


سلام مجدد میگم من یذره ناواردم به اینجا. درخواست دادید قبول شد؟ :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

علمی، مستند و برای شناخت بهتر گوشه ای از جهان روان و رفتار انسان

----------


## konkoouri

> علمی، مستند و برای شناخت بهتر گوشه ای از جهان روان و رفتار انسان


ممنونم :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):  :Y (518):  :Y (518):

----------


## Little_girl

> سلام به کسایی که اومدن تو این تاپیک. من به کمک نیاز دارم. حالم بده سرخورده شدم نمیدونم چیکار کنم دارم دیوونه میشم. الان نزدیک ۲ ساله من افسردگی دارم همش منتظر یه روز خوب بودم ولی نیومد. همه از دستم خسته شدن خانوادم میبینن حالم بده و عادت کردن میبینن دارم به تدریج خفه میشم ولی از وقتی یادمه تو این خانواده هیچ ری اکشنی نبوده شاید دلیل افسردگیم همین خانواده ی سرد و بی روح بوده باشه. خیلی بده آدم دلسوز نداشته باشه آدم کسیو نداشته باشه بگه چرا حالت انقد بده کسی نیست بپرسه بنده ی خدا کمک نمیخوای؟ از دوستام دارم دور میشم دلم میخواد تنها باشم رفتار عجیب و نوسانیم برا بقیه عادی شده انگار منو اینطور شناختن. ولی من خود قبلیمو از دست دادم...
> اومدم تو این تاپیک ازتون راهنمایی بخوام اگه تجربشو دارید یا ایده ای دارید که بتونم افسردگیمو درمان کنم لطفا کمکم کنید. مشاور و روانپزشک نمیخوام برم اولا که پولشون زیاده دوما که بابام منو برد پیش یه مشاور که اصلا مطب نبود و هزینه ویزیتش خیلی کم بود خلاصه که حرفاش بهم اصلا کمک نکرد منم دیگه نرفتم اونجا.مامانمم اصلا به مشاور اعتقاد نداره در حالی که بنظرم اون از منم اولویتش بیشتره برا درمان. 
> خسته شدم از دست آدمای اطرافم هر روز دارم بیشتر مریض میشم.مریضی که فقط جسمی نیست....
> الان اوضاع احوالم جوریه که کل ۲۴ ساعت تو اتاقمم رو تختم دراز میکشم و با گوشیم ور میرم شاید فقط چند بار از اتاقم برم بیرون غذا بزور میخورم و ارتباطمو با همه قطع کردم. کنکورمم چند روز پیش دادم و خب از اون جایی که دو ساله داغونم و در همین وضعم کنکورمم گند زدم و خب  امسال باید برم یه دانشگاه نه چندان خوب. حداقلش اینه که رشته مورد علاقمو میرم. ولی خب... تا وقتی حالم خوب نشه معدن طلاهم پیدا کنم هیچ کاری رو از پیش نمی برم...
> من باید تا شروع دانشگاه حالم خوب بشه... من میخوام زندگی کنم میخوام به هدفام برسم میخوام حسرت و آرزوهامو بدست بیارم میدونم استعدادشو دارم میدونم که میتونم ولی ولی باید اول حالمو خوب کنم اگه از دستتون کاری برمیاد ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید .
> ببخشید روضه خوندم و حسابی سرتون رو درد آوردم ولی روحم داره ذره ذره تحلیل میره...


من خودم افسردگی رو تجربه کردم+وسواس فکری
که مسبب اصلی اش خانواده ام بودن و خب نمیشد حذفشون کرد دیگه
اولین کاری که کردم قبول شرایط و قبول توان خودم بود 
اول اول قبول شرایط و ندیدن یه زندگی ایده آل
چون زندگی ایده آل نیست و مر از درد و رنجه 
و ثانیا شروع یه چیزی که بچسبی بهش 
به فرض دیدم رشتت ریاضیه مثلا کامپیوتر دوست داری و خب قبولم میشی سراسری نشه آزاد نشه پیام نور نشه اصن علمی کاربردی خب؟
به فرض علاقه ات اینه 
میری میبینی این رشته چی میخواد یکی زبان یکی کد نویسی و ریاضی و فیزیک نسبتا خوب 
خب برای خودت ضرب الاجل میزاری تا فلان روز مثلا پایتون اصول اولیه اش یاد بگیرم یا چمیدونم هر چی
خودتو میندازی تو جریان آینده متوجه ای چی میگم؟؟
هدفتم به یکی بگو مثلا به بابات اصولا دخترا با بابا ها اوکی آن
بگو من تا فلان روز میخوام فلان کارو کنم
و شب تا صبح بذار بتونی پلنتو تموم کنی
شاید بگی حال ندارم همش ولو  ام و اینا 
میفهمم به خدا میفهممت 
الان از بچه های اینجا بپرسی من کسی بودم که همش میومدم تو تاپیک احساسات ناله میکردم
ولی یه جایی دیگه باید بگی بسه
بسه غصه خوردن 
روانپزشک و اینا خوبه ولی تا خودت نخوای بلند بشی تا خودت نخوای هیچ اثری نداره
منم یه مدتی دارو مصرف میکردم ولی اثرش چی بود؟
میخوابوندتم و کلا بیخیال شده بودم نسبت به همه چی 
اون بلند شدنه دست خودته 
تا خودت نخوای هیشکی نمیتونه بلندت کنه 
من تو شرایط مشابهی بودم منتها شدید تر خیلی شدید تر
الانم خوب نشدم
ولی یه جایی باید افسار زندگیتو بگیری دستت دیگه 
از یه جایی به بعد باید بلند شی 
میدونم سخته به قرآن که میدونم سخته 
ولی باید این لش بازی رو بذاری کنار 
هیچ دکتری تا خودت نخوای نمیتونه بلندت کنه اینو بفهم.

گفتی مشکلم مادرم و اینا منم مشکلم مادرم و زخمامو همرو اون بهم زده برو پیامایی که تو تاپیک احساسات گذاشتم تک تکشو بخون بفهمی مت چقدر مثل تو ام.
مخاطب این حرفا خودمم هستم.
امیدوارم ناراحت نشده باشی.
من با مامانم پیش روانشناس و روانپزشک رفتم
جفتشون گفتن تو فقط به خاطر مادرت اینشکلی شدی و باید عادت کنی زن ۴۰ و خورده ای ساله رو نمیشه عوض کرد.
مامان من یه مدتی خودش رفته بود دکتر داروی اعصاب میخورد خودش میدونست داره اذیت میکنه خودش 

اینارو گفتم بفهمی درکت میکنم با تمام  وجودم.


و در آخر پاشو و آینده تو بساز.
پاشو بابا.
دنیا قشنگ تر از اون چیزیه که فکر میکنی.
دنیا سفید یا سیاه مطلق نیست.
دنیا و آدما خاکستری ان. 
آدم با رنج دنیا میاد و فقط باید یاد بگیره از این رنج ها گذر کنه
چون هرچی که بزرگتر میشی رنج هاتم بزرگتر میشه.
میدونم خیلی شر و ور گفتم فقط امیدوارم تونسته باشم یه جرقه ای واست بزنم و خودت اون جرقه رو باهاش یه شمع روشن کنی و راهتو پیدا کنی.

به قول کره ای ها:فایتینگ(موفق باشی بجنگ.)

----------


## joodii

سلام .الان اتفاقی اومدم فروم معمولا تاپیک های با این موضوعیت رو باز نمیکنم نمی دونم چی شد که وارد این تاپیک شدم
اما حالا که اومدم شاید به عنوان کسی که خیلی از این حالت ها رو تجربه کرده و کماکان داره تجربه می‌کنه نیاز باشه یه سری چیزا رو بهت بگم شاید کمک کننده بود
قبل از هر چیزی بگم من متخصص نیستم نمی دونم چند سالته ولی احتمالا با اختلاف ناچیزی ازت یکم بزرگتر باشم :Yahoo (1):  و این چیزایی که میگم تو عالم رفاقت و خواهرانه س.                                    تویی که میگی من روم نمیشه خودمو تو آینه نگاه کنم میگی  دیگه خودمو دوست ندارم و منی که تو رو ندیده هم دوستت دارم نمی دونم چرا ولی تو این چند سال که خودم با همچین مسایلی  درگیرم وقتی کسی رو با  حس و حال مشابه خودم میبینم ،حس جالبی دارم نسبت بهشون وقتی متنت رو می‌خوندم با تمام وجود حس و حالت رو درک کردم حالا چندتا نکته :
۱_بنظرم اول خوب تحقیق کن و یه روانپزشک حاذق تو شو شهرتون پیدا کن  به تبلیغات توجه نکن اگه میتونی با چندتا از مراجعین  قدیمی اش صحبت کن و از تجربیاتشان استفاده کن و بعد که مطمئن شدی  ،برو پیشش و به حرفاش عمل کن دارویی اگر صلاح دید که مصرف کنی،مصرف کن و دایم به خودت نگو آب از سر من گذشته ،دیگه دارو برای من جواب نمیده به خودت این فرصت رو بده که اقلا از نظر جسمی بتونه یکم بالا بیارتت
۲_یه سوال دارم ؟میشه در حالت عادی آدمی به سن امثال ما رسیده باشه ولی خودش اکثر کارای شخصیش رو انجام نده؟
خودت موهاتو شونه نمیکشی؟
خودت لباستو تنت نمیکنی یا خودت مرتبش نمیکنی؟ 
خودت این تاپیک رو نزدی که مشکلت حل بشه؟
همه اینا داره میگه که هنوزم یه چیزی نه وجودت هست که داره سوقت میده به سمت خوب شدن و پیدا کردن حال خوب ولی حال خوب ساختنیه همه اینا داره میگه که هنوزم خودتو دوست داری به وضعیت ظاهرت رسیدگی کن نمی خوادم  دنبال چیزای عجیب غریب باشی برا این کار یا هزینه خاصی بکنی ،اگه شده لباس روشن یا رنگی بپوش اگه شده یه کرم مرطوب کننده معمولی به پوستت بزن فقط برای اینکه اگه شده یه ذره بیشتر حس سرزندگی و مفیدبودن برای خودت داشته باشی 
گهگاهی تو خلوت موهای خودتو نوازش کن با خودت صحبت کن،نه فقط از این صحبتای انگیزشی که این و اونور ریخته ،از واقعیت ها به خودت بگو اما لابه لا ش نکته های مثبت خودتم به خودت یادآوری کن به قول خودت کلی استعداد داری دختر
۳_هنر یا کاری که بلد ش باشی  هست ،نمیخواد حتما حرفه ای باشیا اگه شده یه کاری باشه که بتونی با یه درآمد پایین هم شروع کنی ،از چند جهت می‌تونه مفید باشه اینکه یه منبع درآمد برای خودت داشته باشی اینکه هرروز به بهانه کارم که شده چند ساعتی از اتاقت و فضای خونه فاصله بگیری و یکم قدم بزنی و...
۴_چیزی هست که دوستش داشته باشی و باهاش کیف کنی؟
مثلاً کتاب غیردرسی خوندن
ورزش کردن
نقاشی کردن و...اگه هست سعی کن اگه شده هرروز یه تایمی بذاری روش.
موزیک غمگین اگه گوش میدید ،سعی کن آروم آروم پاکشون کنی و با موزیکای شادی که دوست داری جاشونو پر کنی تاکید میکنم به تدریج این کارو انجام بده
خوب میفهمم وقتی آدم تو همچین موقعیتایی گیر می‌کنه به زور می‌تونه حتی خودش از تو رختخواب و...بیرون بکشه چه برسه به اینکه بخواد این کارا رو انجام بده، ولی شروع کن یه فعالیتی داشته باش تا کم کم تاثیر بگیری ازش شاید اوایل هی زمین بخوری و بیخیال بشی ولی ملالی نیست بازم انجامش بده تا بالاخره قلق های خودت رو پیدا کنی 
یه دفترچه بردار به چند قسمت تقسیمش کن مثلاً یه قسمتشو بذار برای نوشتن چیزایی که داره اذیتت می‌کنه تا یکم ذهنت آروم بشه 
یه بخشی رو بذار برای نوشتن کارایی که دوست داری انجام(بلندپروازی نکن البته) مثلاً اگه دوست داری تو نقاشی موفق باشی نیا بنویس میخواهم همچون پیکاسو شوم :Yahoo (1):  بجاش بنویس فلان جا یه تصویری دیدم دوست دارم امتحانش کنم و روی کاغذ رسمش کنم یادم باشه تو یه فرصتی که حال داشتم این کارو بکنم 
یه قسمتی رو بذار برای اینکه بفهمی قلق ات برای هر حال بدی که داری چیه و برای هرکدومش باید چکار کنی تا آروم آروم به حال عادی برگردی  مثلا بنویسی وقتی خسته ام ولی کلی کار دارم باید انجام بدم  میرم یه دوش میگیرم یه چای میخورم بعدش آروم آروم کارامو شروع میکنم یا مثلا وقتی با یکی بحثت میشه باید چیکار کنی بعدش بتونی اعصابتو آروم کنی و... البته این قسمت احتمالا یکم زمان ببره تا بتونی قلق خودت رو برای هر حالی که داری پیداکنی و بنویسی ولی نگرانش نباش  از اینکه کاری نکنی،بهتره

تا قبل از اینکه بری پیش یه آدم متخصص،دیگه به خودت بر چسب افسردگی نزن عزیز دلم هر کس هر حال بدی داشته باشه دلیل نمیشه که قطعا افسرده یا بیمار باشه
دوست دارم دختر پر تلاشِ صبور

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> سلام به کسایی که اومدن تو این تاپیک. من به کمک نیاز دارم. حالم بده سرخورده شدم نمیدونم چیکار کنم دارم دیوونه میشم. الان نزدیک ۲ ساله من افسردگی دارم همش منتظر یه روز خوب بودم ولی نیومد. همه از دستم خسته شدن خانوادم میبینن حالم بده و عادت کردن میبینن دارم به تدریج خفه میشم ولی از وقتی یادمه تو این خانواده هیچ ری اکشنی نبوده شاید دلیل افسردگیم همین خانواده ی سرد و بی روح بوده باشه. خیلی بده آدم دلسوز نداشته باشه آدم کسیو نداشته باشه بگه چرا حالت انقد بده کسی نیست بپرسه بنده ی خدا کمک نمیخوای؟ از دوستام دارم دور میشم دلم میخواد تنها باشم رفتار عجیب و نوسانیم برا بقیه عادی شده انگار منو اینطور شناختن. ولی من خود قبلیمو از دست دادم...
> اومدم تو این تاپیک ازتون راهنمایی بخوام اگه تجربشو دارید یا ایده ای دارید که بتونم افسردگیمو درمان کنم لطفا کمکم کنید. مشاور و روانپزشک نمیخوام برم اولا که پولشون زیاده دوما که بابام منو برد پیش یه مشاور که اصلا مطب نبود و هزینه ویزیتش خیلی کم بود خلاصه که حرفاش بهم اصلا کمک نکرد منم دیگه نرفتم اونجا.مامانمم اصلا به مشاور اعتقاد نداره در حالی که بنظرم اون از منم اولویتش بیشتره برا درمان. 
> خسته شدم از دست آدمای اطرافم هر روز دارم بیشتر مریض میشم.مریضی که فقط جسمی نیست....
> الان اوضاع احوالم جوریه که کل ۲۴ ساعت تو اتاقمم رو تختم دراز میکشم و با گوشیم ور میرم شاید فقط چند بار از اتاقم برم بیرون غذا بزور میخورم و ارتباطمو با همه قطع کردم. کنکورمم چند روز پیش دادم و خب از اون جایی که دو ساله داغونم و در همین وضعم کنکورمم گند زدم و خب  امسال باید برم یه دانشگاه نه چندان خوب. حداقلش اینه که رشته مورد علاقمو میرم. ولی خب... تا وقتی حالم خوب نشه معدن طلاهم پیدا کنم هیچ کاری رو از پیش نمی برم...
> من باید تا شروع دانشگاه حالم خوب بشه... من میخوام زندگی کنم میخوام به هدفام برسم میخوام حسرت و آرزوهامو بدست بیارم میدونم استعدادشو دارم میدونم که میتونم ولی ولی باید اول حالمو خوب کنم اگه از دستتون کاری برمیاد ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید .
> ببخشید روضه خوندم و حسابی سرتون رو درد آوردم ولی روحم داره ذره ذره تحلیل میره...


میخوای باهات رک صحبت کنم؟ به عنوان کسی که بیشتر از ۱ سال وضعیت مشابه شما (حتی بدتر) رو داشته، میگم که علت اصلی این مشکل شما، رخوت و سکون، تنبلی ، کار نکردن و خوردن و خوابیدنه. تا وقتی گه به این وضعیت ادامه بدی و خودتو تکون ندی شرایط همینه

----------


## Hadi.Z

> سلام به کسایی که اومدن تو این تاپیک. من به کمک نیاز دارم. حالم بده سرخورده شدم نمیدونم چیکار کنم دارم دیوونه میشم. الان نزدیک ۲ ساله من افسردگی دارم همش منتظر یه روز خوب بودم ولی نیومد. همه از دستم خسته شدن خانوادم میبینن حالم بده و عادت کردن میبینن دارم به تدریج خفه میشم ولی از وقتی یادمه تو این خانواده هیچ ری اکشنی نبوده شاید دلیل افسردگیم همین خانواده ی سرد و بی روح بوده باشه. خیلی بده آدم دلسوز نداشته باشه آدم کسیو نداشته باشه بگه چرا حالت انقد بده کسی نیست بپرسه بنده ی خدا کمک نمیخوای؟ از دوستام دارم دور میشم دلم میخواد تنها باشم رفتار عجیب و نوسانیم برا بقیه عادی شده انگار منو اینطور شناختن. ولی من خود قبلیمو از دست دادم...
> اومدم تو این تاپیک ازتون راهنمایی بخوام اگه تجربشو دارید یا ایده ای دارید که بتونم افسردگیمو درمان کنم لطفا کمکم کنید. مشاور و روانپزشک نمیخوام برم اولا که پولشون زیاده دوما که بابام منو برد پیش یه مشاور که اصلا مطب نبود و هزینه ویزیتش خیلی کم بود خلاصه که حرفاش بهم اصلا کمک نکرد منم دیگه نرفتم اونجا.مامانمم اصلا به مشاور اعتقاد نداره در حالی که بنظرم اون از منم اولویتش بیشتره برا درمان. 
> خسته شدم از دست آدمای اطرافم هر روز دارم بیشتر مریض میشم.مریضی که فقط جسمی نیست....
> الان اوضاع احوالم جوریه که کل ۲۴ ساعت تو اتاقمم رو تختم دراز میکشم و با گوشیم ور میرم شاید فقط چند بار از اتاقم برم بیرون غذا بزور میخورم و ارتباطمو با همه قطع کردم. کنکورمم چند روز پیش دادم و خب از اون جایی که دو ساله داغونم و در همین وضعم کنکورمم گند زدم و خب  امسال باید برم یه دانشگاه نه چندان خوب. حداقلش اینه که رشته مورد علاقمو میرم. ولی خب... تا وقتی حالم خوب نشه معدن طلاهم پیدا کنم هیچ کاری رو از پیش نمی برم...
> من باید تا شروع دانشگاه حالم خوب بشه... من میخوام زندگی کنم میخوام به هدفام برسم میخوام حسرت و آرزوهامو بدست بیارم میدونم استعدادشو دارم میدونم که میتونم ولی ولی باید اول حالمو خوب کنم اگه از دستتون کاری برمیاد ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید .
> ببخشید روضه خوندم و حسابی سرتون رو درد آوردم ولی روحم داره ذره ذره تحلیل میره...


*سلام. 
راستش تخصص و اطلاع خاصی رو این زمینه ندارم ، 
ولی به نظرم طی کردن یه سیکل معیوب یکسان در مدت طولانی باعث این شده. 
اگه امکانش رو دارید یه مسافرت نسبتا دور برید و چند روزی از خونه، اتاق و کارای روتینی که انجام میدادید فاصله بگیرید.
بعد برگشتن هم به خودتون یه تکونی بدید و در راستای چیزی که میخواید تلاش کنید. 
*

----------


## konkoouri

> من خودم افسردگی رو تجربه کردم+وسواس فکری
> که مسبب اصلی اش خانواده ام بودن و خب نمیشد حذفشون کرد دیگه
> اولین کاری که کردم قبول شرایط و قبول توان خودم بود 
> اول اول قبول شرایط و ندیدن یه زندگی ایده آل
> چون زندگی ایده آل نیست و مر از درد و رنجه 
> و ثانیا شروع یه چیزی که بچسبی بهش 
> به فرض دیدم رشتت ریاضیه مثلا کامپیوتر دوست داری و خب قبولم میشی سراسری نشه آزاد نشه پیام نور نشه اصن علمی کاربردی خب؟
> به فرض علاقه ات اینه 
> میری میبینی این رشته چی میخواد یکی زبان یکی کد نویسی و ریاضی و فیزیک نسبتا خوب 
> ...


سلام همدردیت خودش یه جرقه بزرگ بود برام نمیدونم چرا با دخترا که همجنس خودمن بیشتر خو گرفتم تو این تاپیک یجورایی دخترا دلسوز ترن حالا به آقایون برنخوره :Yahoo (76): 
من مثل تو با مامانم خیلی بحث و جدل دارم و اعصاب خوردی... من نا واردم به اینجا یخورده، نتونستم اون تاپیک احساساتو پیدا کنم کجاست؟
و ممنونم از همدردی، این که یه نفر جدای از کمک فقط محض رضای خدا درکم کنه خیلی حالمو بهتر میکنه :Yahoo (105):

----------


## konkoouri

> سلام .الان اتفاقی اومدم فروم معمولا تاپیک های با این موضوعیت رو باز نمیکنم نمی دونم چی شد که وارد این تاپیک شدم
> اما حالا که اومدم شاید به عنوان کسی که خیلی از این حالت ها رو تجربه کرده و کماکان داره تجربه می‌کنه نیاز باشه یه سری چیزا رو بهت بگم شاید کمک کننده بود
> قبل از هر چیزی بگم من متخصص نیستم نمی دونم چند سالته ولی احتمالا با اختلاف ناچیزی ازت یکم بزرگتر باشم و این چیزایی که میگم تو عالم رفاقت و خواهرانه س.                                    تویی که میگی من روم نمیشه خودمو تو آینه نگاه کنم میگی  دیگه خودمو دوست ندارم و منی که تو رو ندیده هم دوستت دارم نمی دونم چرا ولی تو این چند سال که خودم با همچین مسایلی  درگیرم وقتی کسی رو با  حس و حال مشابه خودم میبینم ،حس جالبی دارم نسبت بهشون وقتی متنت رو می‌خوندم با تمام وجود حس و حالت رو درک کردم حالا چندتا نکته :
> ۱_بنظرم اول خوب تحقیق کن و یه روانپزشک حاذق تو شو شهرتون پیدا کن  به تبلیغات توجه نکن اگه میتونی با چندتا از مراجعین  قدیمی اش صحبت کن و از تجربیاتشان استفاده کن و بعد که مطمئن شدی  ،برو پیشش و به حرفاش عمل کن دارویی اگر صلاح دید که مصرف کنی،مصرف کن و دایم به خودت نگو آب از سر من گذشته ،دیگه دارو برای من جواب نمیده به خودت این فرصت رو بده که اقلا از نظر جسمی بتونه یکم بالا بیارتت
> ۲_یه سوال دارم ؟میشه در حالت عادی آدمی به سن امثال ما رسیده باشه ولی خودش اکثر کارای شخصیش رو انجام نده؟
> خودت موهاتو شونه نمیکشی؟
> خودت لباستو تنت نمیکنی یا خودت مرتبش نمیکنی؟ 
> خودت این تاپیک رو نزدی که مشکلت حل بشه؟
> همه اینا داره میگه که هنوزم یه چیزی نه وجودت هست که داره سوقت میده به سمت خوب شدن و پیدا کردن حال خوب ولی حال خوب ساختنیه همه اینا داره میگه که هنوزم خودتو دوست داری به وضعیت ظاهرت رسیدگی کن نمی خوادم  دنبال چیزای عجیب غریب باشی برا این کار یا هزینه خاصی بکنی ،اگه شده لباس روشن یا رنگی بپوش اگه شده یه کرم مرطوب کننده معمولی به پوستت بزن فقط برای اینکه اگه شده یه ذره بیشتر حس سرزندگی و مفیدبودن برای خودت داشته باشی 
> ...


سلام چقد خوبه اینجا با اینکه همو نمیشناسیم همدردی میکنید باهام ممنونم ازتون. :Yahoo (8): 
همچنین من هم دوست دارم به عنوان خواهر کوچیکتر :Yahoo (8):

----------


## konkoouri

> میخوای باهات رک صحبت کنم؟ به عنوان کسی که بیشتر از ۱ سال وضعیت مشابه شما (حتی بدتر) رو داشته، میگم که علت اصلی این مشکل شما، رخوت و سکون، تنبلی ، کار نکردن و خوردن و خوابیدنه. تا وقتی گه به این وضعیت ادامه بدی و خودتو تکون ندی شرایط همینه


دقیقا مشکلش کروناعه افتادم تو باتلاق دارم سعی میکنم بیام بیرون :Yahoo (114):

----------


## REZa_meh

سلام همین که تونستی احساسات بگی یه گام رو به جلو
بنظرم افسرگی ناشی از ضعیف شدن ایمانه چون کسی که خدارو داره نیازه به پدر مادر دوست اینا نداره خوشحالی وابسته به اینا نیست 
بظرم زیاد خونه نمون خودش یکی از دلایل افسرگیه 
اکه خواستی چن تا کلیپ در رابطه با خداست تو تلگرام براتوبفرستم

----------


## Little_girl

> سلام همدردیت خودش یه جرقه بزرگ بود برام نمیدونم چرا با دخترا که همجنس خودمن بیشتر خو گرفتم تو این تاپیک یجورایی دخترا دلسوز ترن حالا به آقایون برنخوره
> من مثل تو با مامانم خیلی بحث و جدل دارم و اعصاب خوردی... من نا واردم به اینجا یخورده، نتونستم اون تاپیک احساساتو پیدا کنم کجاست؟
> و ممنونم از همدردی، این که یه نفر جدای از کمک فقط محض رضای خدا درکم کنه خیلی حالمو بهتر میکنه


قربونت
من خودمم تازه شروع کردم جمع و جور کردن خودم راستش
ولی خوشحالم که انگیزه ای شدم برات 

تاپیک احساسات هم اون بالا گوشه سمت چپ سرچ انجمنه سرچ کن احساسات روزانه میادش
از صفحات آخرش ببین چون فک کنم از سال ۹۲ زدنش 
البته چند هفته ایه چیزی ننوشتم اونجا ولی از صفحات آخر بیای اول پیدا میکنی نوشته هامو
بلد نیستم چجوری لینکشو بفرستم راستش وگرنه میفرستادم واست



راستی چ رشته ای دوست داری قبول بشی؟  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Arnold

نمیخوام نا امیدت کنم اما من پنج شش ساله اینجوریم
حتی با همین وضع سربازی رفتم که بعد خدمت عود کرد و 
بدتر برگشت.

تا حالا مشاوره نرفتم .و اینکه احساس میکنم یه موضوع یا چنتا موضوع حل نشده تو ضمیر نا خود آگاه ام باقی مونده 
و ریشه دار هم هست .و تا حل نشه روز به روز بار بیشتری روی دوشم میزاره .راه حلی ندارم برات چون خودم مبتلام
حداقل بدون تو این شرایط  تنها نیستی ..

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> سلام چقد خوبه اینجا با اینکه همو نمیشناسیم همدردی میکنید باهام ممنونم ازتون.
> همچنین من هم دوست دارم به عنوان خواهر کوچیکتر


پادکست رواق رو گوش بده ؛ اعتماد کن .

----------


## konkoouri

> سلام همین که تونستی احساسات بگی یه گام رو به جلو
> بنظرم افسرگی ناشی از ضعیف شدن ایمانه چون کسی که خدارو داره نیازه به پدر مادر دوست اینا نداره خوشحالی وابسته به اینا نیست 
> بظرم زیاد خونه نمون خودش یکی از دلایل افسرگیه 
> اکه خواستی چن تا کلیپ در رابطه با خداست تو تلگرام براتوبفرستم


سلام بله برنامه دارم زیاد خونه نمونم

----------


## konkoouri

> قربونت
> من خودمم تازه شروع کردم جمع و جور کردن خودم راستش
> ولی خوشحالم که انگیزه ای شدم برات 
> 
> تاپیک احساسات هم اون بالا گوشه سمت چپ سرچ انجمنه سرچ کن احساسات روزانه میادش
> از صفحات آخرش ببین چون فک کنم از سال ۹۲ زدنش 
> البته چند هفته ایه چیزی ننوشتم اونجا ولی از صفحات آخر بیای اول پیدا میکنی نوشته هامو
> بلد نیستم چجوری لینکشو بفرستم راستش وگرنه میفرستادم واست
> 
> ...


رفتم خوندم تاپیک احساساتو. امیدوارم زود زود حالت خوب شه و روانت آزاد شه.
هیچوقت نا امید نشو نا امیدی کار شیطانه به قول بابام هر وقت نا امید شدی بدون یه جای کارت اشتباهه.
به خودکشی و اینام فکر نکن مرگ راه حل نیست البته خود منم زیاد به خودکشی فکر میکنم. ولی هر وقت از این فکرا زد به سرت به این فکر کن که نکنه مثلا چند سال بعد قرار بوده زندگی تو رو به راه بشه و تو با از بین بردن خودت از دستش بدی.
به خانوادتم زیاد فکر نکن میدونم سخته میدونم اذیتت میکنن ولی زیاد بخاطرشون حرص نخور نزار روت اثر بزارن تو کار خودتو بکن.
راجع یه تئوری گفته بودی که زندگی گذشته و اینا....بنظرم خودتو گناه کار ندون ما که نمیدونیم قبل و بعد ما چه اتفاقی افتاده و چه اتفاقی خواهد افتاد ولی مطمئن باش خدا حق مظلومو از ظالم پس میگیره حالا یا تو این دنیا یا دنیای دیگه...
من بهت امید دارم خواهر به اینکه بالاخره یه روز رها بشی :Yahoo (1):  :Y (518): 
رشته ای دوست دارم برمم کامپیوتره. تو چطور؟ امسال پشت میمونی؟

----------


## konkoouri

> نمیخوام نا امیدت کنم اما من پنج شش ساله اینجوریم
> حتی با همین وضع سربازی رفتم که بعد خدمت عود کرد و 
> بدتر برگشت.
> 
> تا حالا مشاوره نرفتم .و اینکه احساس میکنم یه موضوع یا چنتا موضوع حل نشده تو ضمیر نا خود آگاه ام باقی مونده 
> و ریشه دار هم هست .و تا حل نشه روز به روز بار بیشتری روی دوشم میزاره .راه حلی ندارم برات چون خودم مبتلام
> حداقل بدون تو این شرایط  تنها نیستی ..


سلام چرا مشاور نرفتی اون میتونه مسائل ذهنتو برات باز کنه... من چند جلسه مشاور رفتم ولی ادامه ندادم چون به این نتیجه رسیدم که عمل گرا خود منم نه کس دیگه...ولی خب بنظرم اگه ذهنت نمیتونه مسائلو ردیابی کنه از مشاور کمک بگیر

----------


## Little_girl

> رفتم خوندم تاپیک احساساتو. امیدوارم زود زود حالت خوب شه و روانت آزاد شه.
> هیچوقت نا امید نشو نا امیدی کار شیطانه به قول بابام هر وقت نا امید شدی بدون یه جای کارت اشتباهه.
> به خودکشی و اینام فکر نکن مرگ راه حل نیست البته خود منم زیاد به خودکشی فکر میکنم. ولی هر وقت از این فکرا زد به سرت به این فکر کن که نکنه مثلا چند سال بعد قرار بوده زندگی تو رو به راه بشه و تو با از بین بردن خودت از دستش بدی.
> به خانوادتم زیاد فکر نکن میدونم سخته میدونم اذیتت میکنن ولی زیاد بخاطرشون حرص نخور نزار روت اثر بزارن تو کار خودتو بکن.
> راجع یه تئوری گفته بودی که زندگی گذشته و اینا....بنظرم خودتو گناه کار ندون ما که نمیدونیم قبل و بعد ما چه اتفاقی افتاده و چه اتفاقی خواهد افتاد ولی مطمئن باش خدا حق مظلومو از ظالم پس میگیره حالا یا تو این دنیا یا دنیای دیگه...
> من بهت امید دارم خواهر به اینکه بالاخره یه روز رها بشی
> رشته ای دوست دارم برمم کامپیوتره. تو چطور؟ امسال پشت میمونی؟


چشم چشم حتما.
نه دیگه امسال سال آخرمه 
هر چی شد شد 
امیدوارم موفق باشی دوست کنکوری من

----------


## _LEYLA_

من تجربش کردم :Y (444): 
این حرفا هم یه سریاش حرفای چند تا روانشناس خوبه و یه سریاش تجربه خودمه
در درجه اول اینکه هیچ افسردگی بدون علت نیست، باید اول دلیلش رو پیدا کنی
دوم اینکه تظاهر به شادی نکن، سعی نکن خودتو گول بزنی، حال الانت رو بپذیر
اگر سعی کنی ازش فرار کنی یا انکارش کنی یا تظاهر کنی به شادی، با شدت بیشتری برمیگرده سمتت
اگر بتونی دلیل افسردگیت رو پیدا کنی، دو حالت داره، یا میتونی جبران کنی، یا نمیتونی
اگر قابل جبران نباشه، باید باهاش کنار بیای، بپذیریش و رهاش کنی
اگر قابل جبران بود ، تمام سعی خودت رو بکن تا جبران کنی
اگر جبران کردی و حالت بهتر نشد، پس یه چیزی رو این وسط از قلم انداختی یا جای اشتباهی رو هدف گرفتی
مهمترین و مهمترین کاری که باید انجام بدی اینه که فکر و خیال نکنی، نشخوار فکری از کم شروع میشه و یهو به خودت میای و میبینی که چندین ساعت درگیرش بودی و حتی شاید کل روز و هفته و ماه رو.
یکی دیگه از چیزایی که خیلی روی شدت افسردگی تاثیر داره، بی نظمی هست، این نظم شامل همه چی میشه، از ساعت خواب و بیداری گرفته تا منظم بودن اتاق و وسایل شخصی و بهداشت و وضعیت کار یا درس خوندن، توی هر کدوم از اینا اگر بی برنامگی داری ، درستش کن.
از فضای مجازی فاصله بگیر، یا اینکه مدیریت کن، زمان مشخص کن برای استفاده
 ورزش کن ، اینجوری هم نباش که بگی خودم تو خونه و حیاط و پشت بوم واینا ورزش میکنم، نه، باید باشگاه ثبت نام کنی، و حتما هم ورزش های گروهی رو باید انتخاب کنی، مثل والیبال ، بسکتبال، ایروبیک ، هندبال ، کلاسای رقص گروهی
اگر مثل من مینشستی پای درد و دل آدما، از این به بعد دیگه اینکار رو نکن، به هیچ وجه، این موضوع واقعا به من آسیب زد، مشکلات هر کسی برای خودشه، فرقی نداره پدر و مادر باشه یا خواهر و برادر یا دوست و فامیل، هر کسی خودش باید مشکلات خودشو مدیریت کنه، مگه یه آدم چقد ظرفیت داره؟
اگر دوست های سمی داره، رهاشون کن، یا ارتباطت رو باهاشون کم کن
از خانواده توقع نداشته باش، اونا تا یه جایی مسئول زندگی ما هستن، از یه جایی به بعد دیگه فقط خودت باید مسئولیت به عهده بگیری
یه نکته دیگه اینکه آزمایش کامل خون بده، برو دکتر حتما، اینم بگم الان یه چکاپ ساده شاید یه تومن هزینه بذاره رو دست آدم، ولی اگر بیمه هستین، میتونی بری بیمارستان تامین اجتماعی شهرتون، اینجوری بدون هیچ هزینه ای همه کارای ویزیت و آزمایشت رو انجام میدن.
میدونم هزینش زیاده ولی یه روانشناس خوب پیدا کن، و این موضوع واقعا اهمیت زیادی داره که طرف آدم کاردرستی باشه، در غیر اینصورت به جای کمک ، بدتر به آدم آسیب میزنه.
یا اگه واقعا نمیتونی، به شماره ۱۴۸۰ زنگ بزن، روانشناس های سازمان بهزیستی رایگان مشاوره میدن، حتی نیازی نیست خودتو معرفی کنی، تا اونجایی هم که شنیدم کارشون خوبه.
تشبیه من از افسردگی مثل گیر کردن توی یک پیله هست، ماهیتش اینه که بهت فرصت بده که با خودت خلوت کنی و فکر کنی تا گیر و گرفتاری زندگیت رو پیدا کنی، اون دلیل مشخص رو پیدا کنی، بعد از اونه که میتونی این پیله رو بشکافی.

----------


## saeed_dal

> سلام به کسایی که اومدن تو این تاپیک. من به کمک نیاز دارم. حالم بده سرخورده شدم نمیدونم چیکار کنم دارم دیوونه میشم. الان نزدیک ۲ ساله من افسردگی دارم همش منتظر یه روز خوب بودم ولی نیومد. همه از دستم خسته شدن خانوادم میبینن حالم بده و عادت کردن میبینن دارم به تدریج خفه میشم ولی از وقتی یادمه تو این خانواده هیچ ری اکشنی نبوده شاید دلیل افسردگیم همین خانواده ی سرد و بی روح بوده باشه. خیلی بده آدم دلسوز نداشته باشه آدم کسیو نداشته باشه بگه چرا حالت انقد بده کسی نیست بپرسه بنده ی خدا کمک نمیخوای؟ از دوستام دارم دور میشم دلم میخواد تنها باشم رفتار عجیب و نوسانیم برا بقیه عادی شده انگار منو اینطور شناختن. ولی من خود قبلیمو از دست دادم...
> اومدم تو این تاپیک ازتون راهنمایی بخوام اگه تجربشو دارید یا ایده ای دارید که بتونم افسردگیمو درمان کنم لطفا کمکم کنید. مشاور و روانپزشک نمیخوام برم اولا که پولشون زیاده دوما که بابام منو برد پیش یه مشاور که اصلا مطب نبود و هزینه ویزیتش خیلی کم بود خلاصه که حرفاش بهم اصلا کمک نکرد منم دیگه نرفتم اونجا.مامانمم اصلا به مشاور اعتقاد نداره در حالی که بنظرم اون از منم اولویتش بیشتره برا درمان. 
> خسته شدم از دست آدمای اطرافم هر روز دارم بیشتر مریض میشم.مریضی که فقط جسمی نیست....
> الان اوضاع احوالم جوریه که کل ۲۴ ساعت تو اتاقمم رو تختم دراز میکشم و با گوشیم ور میرم شاید فقط چند بار از اتاقم برم بیرون غذا بزور میخورم و ارتباطمو با همه قطع کردم. کنکورمم چند روز پیش دادم و خب از اون جایی که دو ساله داغونم و در همین وضعم کنکورمم گند زدم و خب  امسال باید برم یه دانشگاه نه چندان خوب. حداقلش اینه که رشته مورد علاقمو میرم. ولی خب... تا وقتی حالم خوب نشه معدن طلاهم پیدا کنم هیچ کاری رو از پیش نمی برم...
> من باید تا شروع دانشگاه حالم خوب بشه... من میخوام زندگی کنم میخوام به هدفام برسم میخوام حسرت و آرزوهامو بدست بیارم میدونم استعدادشو دارم میدونم که میتونم ولی ولی باید اول حالمو خوب کنم اگه از دستتون کاری برمیاد ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید .
> ببخشید روضه خوندم و حسابی سرتون رو درد آوردم ولی روحم داره ذره ذره تحلیل میره...


سلام وقتتون بخیر
منم حدود ده سال پیش تجربه مشابه ای رو داشتم و تقریبا درکتون میکنم و الانم شاید با گفتن تجریم بتونم کمکی براتون بکنم... به نظر مهمترین کار که در ابتدا حتما باید انجام بدین برین به یک روانپزشک (زیاد مهم نیس کدوم یکی چون برا موارد مثله شما داروهایی که میدن زیاد فرق ندارن اونی که راحت و در دسترس هست) و بعد یک سری دارو میدن براتون احتمالا عوارضی مثل خواب آلودگی در ابتدای مصرف خواهند داشت یه مدت حدود 2-3 ماهه ادامه بدین احتمال بالا حالتون بعد این مدت یواش یواش چند درصدی بهتر خواهد شد ولی دیدین بهتر نمیشه و عوارض دارو ها همچنان هست دوباره به روانپزشک مراجعه کنین و شرح حال بدین تا قرص هاتون تغییر بدن و همین روند رو ادامه بدین تا بهینه ترین داروها برا خودتون رو بدست بیارین و حدود چند ماه اونا رو مصرف کنین الان دیگه جون میگیرین و قدرت و اراده ای برای ایجاد تغییرات در شما به وجود میاد حالا سعی کنین عادات بدی که از زندگی اکنون و کسالت بارتون درونتون نهادینه شده آروم آروم جدا شین که کسب آگاهی برای ترک این عادات می تونه بسیار مفید باشه مثلا در این بازه یک روانشناس خوب یا خوندن قرآن و تفکر در اون و... می تونه براتون خیلی کمک کنه این روند رو ادامه بدین ان شالله بعد یه مدت دیگه یواش یواش به زندگی عادی بر میگردین و شاد و سلامت و پرانرژی زندگی رو ادامه میدین...
پ.ن:
1- اگه بیماری شما به مرحله های حاد خود رسیده باشه هر چقدرم خودتون سعی کنین زندگیتون و سبکش رو اصلاح کنین شاید موفق نشین پس مراجعه به روانپزشک و استفاده از داروها در اولویت هست و لطفا جدی بگیرینش( مثلا در برخی بیماری های روانشناختی توازن برخی مواد شیمیایی در دستگاه عصبی به هم میریزه و خوردن دارو این توازن رو دوباره برقرار میکنه)
2- فقط شما تنها نیستین که این نوع مشکل رو دارین خیلیا مثل شما ان و باید جنگید تا از این مراحل زندگی با موفقیت گذشت حتی اگه کسی پشت آدم نباشه اول خدا و بعد خودتون هستین چون اگه کاری هم نکنین همه مسئولیتش با خودتون خواهد بود
3- درمان بیماری شما ساده هست ازش برا خودتون غول نسازین کافیه همون قدم هایی رو که گفتم بردارین ان شاالله خیلی زود حاتون خوب میشه.

----------


## wonshower

> سلام به کسایی که اومدن تو این تاپیک. من به کمک نیاز دارم. حالم بده سرخورده شدم نمیدونم چیکار کنم دارم دیوونه میشم. الان نزدیک ۲ ساله من افسردگی دارم همش منتظر یه روز خوب بودم ولی نیومد. همه از دستم خسته شدن خانوادم میبینن حالم بده و عادت کردن میبینن دارم به تدریج خفه میشم ولی از وقتی یادمه تو این خانواده هیچ ری اکشنی نبوده شاید دلیل افسردگیم همین خانواده ی سرد و بی روح بوده باشه. خیلی بده آدم دلسوز نداشته باشه آدم کسیو نداشته باشه بگه چرا حالت انقد بده کسی نیست بپرسه بنده ی خدا کمک نمیخوای؟ از دوستام دارم دور میشم دلم میخواد تنها باشم رفتار عجیب و نوسانیم برا بقیه عادی شده انگار منو اینطور شناختن. ولی من خود قبلیمو از دست دادم...
> اومدم تو این تاپیک ازتون راهنمایی بخوام اگه تجربشو دارید یا ایده ای دارید که بتونم افسردگیمو درمان کنم لطفا کمکم کنید. مشاور و روانپزشک نمیخوام برم اولا که پولشون زیاده دوما که بابام منو برد پیش یه مشاور که اصلا مطب نبود و هزینه ویزیتش خیلی کم بود خلاصه که حرفاش بهم اصلا کمک نکرد منم دیگه نرفتم اونجا.مامانمم اصلا به مشاور اعتقاد نداره در حالی که بنظرم اون از منم اولویتش بیشتره برا درمان. 
> خسته شدم از دست آدمای اطرافم هر روز دارم بیشتر مریض میشم.مریضی که فقط جسمی نیست....
> الان اوضاع احوالم جوریه که کل ۲۴ ساعت تو اتاقمم رو تختم دراز میکشم و با گوشیم ور میرم شاید فقط چند بار از اتاقم برم بیرون غذا بزور میخورم و ارتباطمو با همه قطع کردم. کنکورمم چند روز پیش دادم و خب از اون جایی که دو ساله داغونم و در همین وضعم کنکورمم گند زدم و خب  امسال باید برم یه دانشگاه نه چندان خوب. حداقلش اینه که رشته مورد علاقمو میرم. ولی خب... تا وقتی حالم خوب نشه معدن طلاهم پیدا کنم هیچ کاری رو از پیش نمی برم...
> من باید تا شروع دانشگاه حالم خوب بشه... من میخوام زندگی کنم میخوام به هدفام برسم میخوام حسرت و آرزوهامو بدست بیارم میدونم استعدادشو دارم میدونم که میتونم ولی ولی باید اول حالمو خوب کنم اگه از دستتون کاری برمیاد ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید .
> ببخشید روضه خوندم و حسابی سرتون رو درد آوردم ولی روحم داره ذره ذره تحلیل میره...


منم کلا تو خودمم فک نمی‌کردم افسرده باشم ازهفت سالگی تاالان وهنوزمدزنده ام
افسرده باش اصن چی میشه

----------


## qmars10

ببین عزیز دلم تو همین که داری میگی من میخوام زتدگی کنم بیشتر از ۵۰ درصد راه رو رفتی الان خودت بگرد ببین چه چیزایی میتونه کمکت کنه ..کناب بخون.کتابایی که میتونن کمکت کنن کتابای روانشناسی که به درد میخورنو برو از کتابخونه بگیر بخون..کتابایی مسه جادوی خاموش از دیوید جانز که من خیلی قبولش دارم زیاده ..بگیر و خودت راه زندگی رو پیدا کن با کمک اون کتابا.خوشی و سربلندی آرزومندم براتون

----------


## MYDR

> من صرفا تجربه ام رو مینویسم و نمیدونم بدردت میخوره یا نه
> از حدود 14 سالگی علائم پیدا شد
> شبا تا حدود ساعت چهار و پنج بیدار بودم و بی دلیل گریه میکردم
> اشتهام خیلی کم شد و وزنم بشدت افت کرد که هنوزم باهاش دست به گریبانم( قدم 167 عه و وزنم 40 کیلو ناقابل)
> همش با خودم حرف میزدم
> پیشینه بیماری روانی داشتم توی خانواده. با اینکه توی خونواده منم این موضوع متاسفانه تابو بود و هست ولی مامانم بدون اینکه بابام بفهمه بردم پیش روانپزشک و روانشناس(توی یه مطب باهم کار میکردن) معاینه شدم و بله... Mdd یا اختلال افسردگی ماژور یا عمده داشتم. برادرم پزشکه و اون توی راضی کردن مامانم برای بردنم به دکتر نقش مهمی داشت. هر قرصی که برای افسردگی تو بازار هست رو بگی من خوردم. فقط آخرین دارو روم اثر گذاشت. حس بدم رو از بین می‌برد ولی عملا یه مرده ی متحرک بودم. هیچی برام مهم نبود. هیچ کس برام مهم نبود. اون موقع کلاس یازدهم بودم. همیشه جزو دانش آموزان تاپ بودم و با اینکه این قرصا باعث بیخیالی شده بود ولی به جای اینکه نفر اول باشم شده بودم نفر دوم و سوم. یهو به خودم اومدم و دیدم چقدر افت داشتم. منی که همیشه خدا زندگیم برنامه داشت و روی روال بود شده بودم یه آدم بی دیسیپلین و مفنگ. قرصامو سر خود قطع کردم. کاری بدی کردم؟! هم آره هم نه. خسته شده بودم از بی انگیزگی. با قطع کردن قرصا وضع بدتر شد. افتاده بودم توی منجلابی که توان خروج ازش رو نداشتم. به خودم اومدم و دیدم ای بابا. چقدر پسرفت داشتم. از خودم متنفر بودم. خیلی. خیلی زیاد. سلف هارم(نمیدونم فارسیش چی میشه... خود آزاری؟!) میکردم. هنوزم جاش روی دستام هست. تا اینکه 22 ام اسفند بریدم. دیگه نمیتونستم. از خودم، از بدنم، از چهره ام، از ذهنم، از انگشتام، از بازوهام، از موهام، از چشمام، از بینی ام، از وجودم متنفر بودم. خسته بودم. خیلی خسته. هیچ وقت (برای خودم) کافی نبودم. نه به اندازه کافی باهوش بودم، نه به اندازه کافی زیبا، نه به اندازه کافی خوش زبان، نه به اندازه کافی... هیچی. میخواستم پاشم و زندگی م رو سرپا کنم. ولی محکم با سر میخوردم زمین. دست پا چلفتی و بدرد نخور... مثل همیشه... صداهای توی مغزم همش همینو میگفتن. 22 ام کار خودمو کردم. چجوری؟! امکان نداره بگم. یه عوضی ای توی اینترنت یادم داد. بخیر گذشت... (بخیر؟! نمیدونم استفاده ازش بجا هست یا نه) اون سال کنکورمو بد ندادم. ولی نمیخواستم برم. نمیتونستم. آمادگی ش رو نداشتم. بعلاوه که همه توانم رو نگذاشته بودم وسط. گفتم یه سال دیگه میمونم. چاره ای نداشتم. سال دوم با قطع ارتباط با همکلاسی هام وضعم خیلی بهتر شد. معلوم شد من فرد بشدت درونگرایی بودم که واقعا در جمع بودن برام آزار دهنده بود. هنوز از خودم بدم میومد. تا اینکه... نمیدونم... عید شده بود(امسال هم درست درس نخوندم. خیلی درگیر اوضاع روانم بودم) بخودم اومدم. گفتم چیشد که اینطور شد؟! راهنمایی... با آدمای اشتباهی دوست بودم. تخریبم میکردن چون ازشون بهتر بودم. منم ساده فکر میکردم فقط نگرانمن. خوشبختانه دبیرستان سمپاد قبول شدم و رفتم. اون جرقه بود. ولی بعدش دست خودم بود. این نخ خود تخریبی رو دستم گرفته بودم و یه نمایش خیمه شب بازی تراژیک بازی به راه انداخته بودم. آیا هنوزم از خودم متنفرم؟! بعضی روزها آره.... آیا الان از خودم خوشم میاد؟! به هیچ وجه! الان فقط دارم یاد میگیرم با خودم کنار بیام. من با این شکست خورده ی زشت بد اندام کنار اومدم(بهتر بگم"در حال کنار اومدنم") الان برام چندان مهم نیست. توی آینه هنوز همون آدم زشت رو میبینم ولی کم کم دارم یاد میگیرم برام مهم نباشه. این زشت بدترکیب میتونه کارهایی انجام بده. میتونه... هنوزم درحالی که شکسته درحال درخشیده. من انسانم. شاید بهترین نوعش نباشم، ولی انسانم. این 5(نزدیک 6) سال افسردگی یچیز بهم یاد داد:
> هیچ انسانی هیچ ارزشی نداره. همه مکعب های کوچیک خودمون رو داریم و توی اون ارزش ها و باورهامونو تعیین میکنیم. هرکس متفاوته. هرکس فکر میکنه دنیا دور اون میچرخه. دوست دارم برم صورتاشونو توی دستام قاب کنم و صاف به چشمای حریصشون نگاه کنم و بگم بدبختِ بیچاره. من مکعب خودم رو شکوندم. من مترهامو رو انداختم. هنوز آینده م برام مبهمه. هنوز بعضی اوقات از انعکاس خودم توی آینه فرار میکنم. اما آیا مهمه؟! نه... نیست.
> خب این همه نوشتم که چی بگم؟! هر چی تو ذهنته صرفا درست نیست. ذهنت رو بزار کنار. چون بزرگترین دشمنته. به انگیزه نیازی نیست. فقط یکم فکر کن. خوب؟! بد؟! زشت؟! که چی؟! خنگ؟! باهوش؟! زشت؟! زیبا؟! نابغه؟! بنداز دور اونها رو. نیاز نیست خودت رو تعریف کنی. تو یه انسانی. همین. نه بیشتر نه کمتر. یه این حرفای روانشناسی زرد هم اهمیت نده. چون نمیشه. نمیشه خودتو بیست چهار ساعت دوست داشته باشی. هیچ کس نداره. اصلنم نیاز نیست خودتو دوست داشته باشی. نیازی به تغییر نداری. همینی که هستی. با همه ی ضعف هات( به زعم خودت) و همه نقطه قوت هات(بازم به زعم خودت... بس کن. مکعبت رو بشکون. همین. الان خیلی بهترم. برنامه دارم. هنوزم زندگی م مبهمه. ولی عادیه. زندگیه همه مبهمه. حتی ایلان ماسک
> نمیگم خودت رو دوست داشته باش. میگم همه اینا رو بریز دور. و اینکه میتونی. من خودم اصلا باورم نمیشد یه روز با قیافه م کنار بیام. هنوز ازش خوشم نمیاد. ولی برام مهم نیست. اصلا باورم نمیشه. خیلی شخصیتم قوی تر شده. هیچی و هیچ کس نمیتونه منو زمین بزنه. من با تمام کم و کاستی هایم(به زعم خودم) انسانم.


 من نوشته شما رو با دقت خوندم ! هزاران سوال و حرف درم که به همه اش نمیشه رسید ...
  اما چرا از خودتون بدتون میاد یا با خودتون درگیر هستید؟
  مشکل شما با ریخت و قیافه و هیکلتون چی میخواد باشه ؟  مگه بقیه چه اند و کی اند ؟
این حرف شما که 24 ساعته کسی خودش رو دوست نداره هم خیلی عجیب بود ! موضوع این هست که دیگران اصلا به این موضوع توجه نمی کنند ! الان خودشون رو دوست دارند ؟ دوست ندارند ! همین وضعیت باعث حساسیت بیش از حد میشه.
قطعا حرف های بیشتری برای گفتن دارید که جالب هستند.

حالا که نگاه میکنم واقعا خدا رو شکر میکنم چون خودم رو خیلی محکم ساختم و همیشه یه آرامش درونی دارم حتی در بدترین شرایط.

----------


## NimaHp

> من نوشته شما رو با دقت خوندم ! هزاران سوال و حرف درم که به همه اش نمیشه رسید ...
>   اما چرا از خودتون بدتون میاد یا با خودتون درگیر هستید؟
>   مشکل شما با ریخت و قیافه و هیکلتون چی میخواد باشه ؟  مگه بقیه چه اند و کی اند ؟
> این حرف شما که 24 ساعته کسی خودش رو دوست نداره هم خیلی عجیب بود ! موضوع این هست که دیگران اصلا به این موضوع توجه نمی کنند ! الان خودشون رو دوست دارند ؟ دوست ندارند ! همین وضعیت باعث حساسیت بیش از حد میشه.
> قطعا حرف های بیشتری برای گفتن دارید که جالب هستند.
> 
> حالا که نگاه میکنم واقعا خدا رو شکر میکنم چون خودم رو خیلی محکم ساختم و همیشه یه آرامش درونی دارم حتی در بدترین شرایط.


به به
به به 
جناب مهندس حال شما؟
چطوری برادر؟
ما رو دیگه یادتون نمیاد؟
چه خبرا؟ اوضاع چطوره؟
نیستید کم پیدایید

----------


## MYDR

> به به
> به به 
> جناب مهندس حال شما؟
> چطوری برادر؟
> ما رو دیگه یادتون نمیاد؟
> چه خبرا؟ اوضاع چطوره؟
> نیستید کم پیدایید


به به آقا نیما عزیز ، برادر دکتر نیما ! کجایی پسر ؟!!!
قبل از هر چیزی سند رو کنم »
آقا بفرما :
دوست داشتی کی الان آنلاین بشه؟
دیدیدی حالا الکی نفگتم و واقعا همیشه به یادت بودم !
من نیستم یا شما ؟  حداقل دل تنگتون که میشیم ! شما مارو بی خبر گذاشتی شماره هات هم که ما شاءالله ... !   اصلا اینو بگو تو کارت اونجا تموم شده به یه مرحله دیگه رفتی نباید به برادر بزرگترت خبر بدی ؟ از این سایت باید مطلع بشم ؟!
نکنه قاطی مرغا شدی ؟ 

------
پ ن : این مکالمه رو اینجا نوشته شد که نشون بده یکی از راه های ضد افسردگی داشتن دوستان خوبی هست که بی چشم داشت، صادقانه ، و حقیقی باهم دوست هستند. واقعا ً باید شکر خدا رو به جا آورد که چنین نعمت های رو به انسان میده.

----------


## NimaHp

> به به آقا نیما عزیز ، برادر دکتر نیما ! کجایی پسر ؟!!!
> قبل از هر چیزی سند رو کنم »
> آقا بفرما :
> دوست داشتی کی الان آنلاین بشه؟
> دیدیدی حالا الکی نفگتم و واقعا همیشه به یادت بودم !
> من نیستم یا شما ؟  حداقل دل تنگتون که میشیم ! شما مارو بی خبر گذاشتی شماره هات هم که ما شاءالله ... !   اصلا اینو بگو تو کارت اونجا تموم شده به یه مرحله دیگه رفتی نباید به برادر بزرگترت خبر بدی ؟ از این سایت باید مطلع بشم ؟!
> نکنه قاطی مرغا شدی ؟ 
> 
> ------
> پ ن : این مکالمه رو اینجا نوشته شد که نشون بده یکی از راه های ضد افسردگی داشتن دوستان خوبی هست که بی چشم داشت، صادقانه ، و حقیقی باهم دوست هستند. واقعا ً باید شکر خدا رو به جا آورد که چنین نعمت های رو به انسان میده.


ما ارادت خالصانه داریم جناب مهندس عزیز
آقا دمتون گرم شرمنده کردین به مولا  :Yahoo (4): 
همون ۴۹۹۳ رو دارم عزیز. تا دو ماه دیگه که ایرانم همینو هست
شما تاج سری برادر. والا ما هم بورس شدیم واسه روسیه؛ قضیه معدل الف و این حرفای دانشگاه دیگه. الحمدلله اوضاع خوب پیش میره و از بی برنامگی اون اوایل درآوردیم
فعلا واسه درگیر مرغا شدن زوده. دهنمون بو شیر میده هنوز  :Yahoo (1): 

پ.ن: موافقم شدیدا. چه خوب که ما هم دوست خوبی مثل شما داریم. باعث افتخاره داداش گلم

----------


## _Aurora82_

> سلام
> متنتون کمی مبهمه ولی تا اونجا متوجه شدم پاسختونو میدم
> یک چیزی که وقتی تنفرم رو نسبت به خودم ابراز میکنم زیاد می‌شنوم و آزارم میده همین حرف شماست. "مگه بقیه کی اند یا چی اند." دقیقا بقیه هیچکس و هیچ چیز نیستند. مخصوصا این روزها که با گسترش فضای کذایی مجازی هیچ کس هیچ چیز چشم گیری برای ارائه‌ نداره به جز مزخرفاتی که هر ماه عوض میشن و ملت نشخوار میکنن بدون توجه به مفهوم و مقصودش(بگذریم که درصد بزرگی از این مطالب اصلا مقصودی ندارن و صرفا خورنده ی زمانن). من برای خودم کافی نیستم اصلا کافی نیستم. احمق نیستم سر چیزای مزخرفی که توان تغییرش رو دارم ناراحت باشم. چیزی که منو اذیت میکنه جبر ژنتیکیه.(و البته جبر جغرافیایی) چیزایی که امکان تغییرش رو ندارم. کمال گرا نیستم. ولی صرفا توی بدن دلخواهم نیستم. از ویژگی های ظاهری گرفته تا هوش و ارتباطات اجتماعی.ک. ارتباط با بقیه واقعا برام سخته. فقط دو دوست دارم که برای همون دوتا هم بشدت سپاسگزارم. و برام کافیه. با هر دو بیش از ده ساله دوست هستیم. بی احترامی نباشه ولی درک اینکه چجوری ملت از خودشون خوششون میاد برام عجیبه. یعنی هیچ وقت با خودتون نگفتید کاش بهتر میبودم؟! معلومه واقعا به خودتون افتخار میکنید و واقعا دوست دارم بدونم خط فکریتونو توی این قضیه بدونم. از هرکس پرسیدم یه مشت خزعبلات تحویلم داد. چی باعث میشه برای خودتون کافی باشید؟!
> بخش دوم حرفتون اگه درست متوجه شده باشم منم حرفم حرف شماست. متاسفانه نوجوون ها تحت تأثیر این پیج های روانشناسی زرد فکر میکنن باید بیست و چهار ساعت عاشق خودشون باشن و نسبت به‌و خودشون حس خوب داشته باشن. در حالی که اینطور نیست. انسان های نرمال اصلا اهمیت نمیدن. خودم وقتی جوون تر بودم فکر میکردم از صبح تا شب خوشحال نباشم مشکل دارم. باید با انگیزه و شاد باشم. فکر می‌کردم آدمهای موفق همینجورین. برای همین موفقن. الان واقعا خنده م میگیره.  فکر کنم افکارم با افکار انسان های نرمال متفاوته. خط فکریم فرق داره. ژنتیکیه. خودمونیش مریضم...


سلام دوست عزیز، اوم یکم احساس میکنم ممکنه فقط عزت نفستون پایین باشه، اونم میشه درستش کرد 
منم مثه شما بودم درک میکنم 

ببین یه سری چیزا هست ک میشه تغییرش داد.. مثلا همین روابط اجتماعی.. میشناسم کساییو ک یه کلمه هم حرف نمیزدن ولی تبدیل شدن ب ی آدم برون گرا ک آدم اصلا نمیتونه تشخیص بده این آدم همون آدمه 

برا همه پیش میاد یه جایی از خودشون متنفر بشن ولی باید تلاش کرد انتظاری رو ک از خودمون داریم به دست بیاریم، یه سری چیزارو هم بپذیریم، مثلا جبر جغرافیایی 80 میلیون آدم الان تو این کشورن همه باید از خودشون متنفر باشن؟

----------


## ainz

> سلام به کسایی که اومدن تو این تاپیک. من به کمک نیاز دارم. حالم بده سرخورده شدم نمیدونم چیکار کنم دارم دیوونه میشم. الان نزدیک ۲ ساله من افسردگی دارم همش منتظر یه روز خوب بودم ولی نیومد. همه از دستم خسته شدن خانوادم میبینن حالم بده و عادت کردن میبینن دارم به تدریج خفه میشم ولی از وقتی یادمه تو این خانواده هیچ ری اکشنی نبوده شاید دلیل افسردگیم همین خانواده ی سرد و بی روح بوده باشه. خیلی بده آدم دلسوز نداشته باشه آدم کسیو نداشته باشه بگه چرا حالت انقد بده کسی نیست بپرسه بنده ی خدا کمک نمیخوای؟ از دوستام دارم دور میشم دلم میخواد تنها باشم رفتار عجیب و نوسانیم برا بقیه عادی شده انگار منو اینطور شناختن. ولی من خود قبلیمو از دست دادم...
> اومدم تو این تاپیک ازتون راهنمایی بخوام اگه تجربشو دارید یا ایده ای دارید که بتونم افسردگیمو درمان کنم لطفا کمکم کنید. مشاور و روانپزشک نمیخوام برم اولا که پولشون زیاده دوما که بابام منو برد پیش یه مشاور که اصلا مطب نبود و هزینه ویزیتش خیلی کم بود خلاصه که حرفاش بهم اصلا کمک نکرد منم دیگه نرفتم اونجا.مامانمم اصلا به مشاور اعتقاد نداره در حالی که بنظرم اون از منم اولویتش بیشتره برا درمان. 
> خسته شدم از دست آدمای اطرافم هر روز دارم بیشتر مریض میشم.مریضی که فقط جسمی نیست....
> الان اوضاع احوالم جوریه که کل ۲۴ ساعت تو اتاقمم رو تختم دراز میکشم و با گوشیم ور میرم شاید فقط چند بار از اتاقم برم بیرون غذا بزور میخورم و ارتباطمو با همه قطع کردم. کنکورمم چند روز پیش دادم و خب از اون جایی که دو ساله داغونم و در همین وضعم کنکورمم گند زدم و خب  امسال باید برم یه دانشگاه نه چندان خوب. حداقلش اینه که رشته مورد علاقمو میرم. ولی خب... تا وقتی حالم خوب نشه معدن طلاهم پیدا کنم هیچ کاری رو از پیش نمی برم...
> من باید تا شروع دانشگاه حالم خوب بشه... من میخوام زندگی کنم میخوام به هدفام برسم میخوام حسرت و آرزوهامو بدست بیارم میدونم استعدادشو دارم میدونم که میتونم ولی ولی باید اول حالمو خوب کنم اگه از دستتون کاری برمیاد ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید .
> ببخشید روضه خوندم و حسابی سرتون رو درد آوردم ولی روحم داره ذره ذره تحلیل میره...


درک میکنم چی میگی ..پیش مشاور هم رفتم ..مشاور کمک خاصی نمیتونه بکنه ، ینی اینجوریه ک تا ی روز اوکی میشی ولی دوباره بر میگیردی رو روال قبلی ، پس فک نکن مشاور میتونه کار خاصی واست بکنه 
اینا بستگی به خودت داره خودت داری شرایطو واسه خودت سخت میکنی باید تصمیم بگیری تغییر کنی 
یه کاری ک حالتو بهتر میکنه انجام بده ...ی روز  زود بلندشو بشین درستو منظم بخون تودت میبینی  چ وایب مثبتی دریافت میکنی ، وقتی ی مبحثی ک متوجه نمیشدی رو یاد میگیری میبینی داری پیشرفت میکنی اینا حالتو خوب میکنه ...
با یجا نشستن بدتر میشی 
از خودت بیا بیرون دست خودته همه چی 
اینا تجربه شخصیم بود

----------


## Aliporkhani

سلام این متن را بخون چه بسا زندگیتو متحول کنه :

برو سرکار و سعی کن با بقیه ارتباط بگیری هرچه بیشتر حرف بزنی افسردگی کمتر میشه و شاد تر میشی تازه میتونی پول خرج کنی برات فقط صبور باش و به هدفت فکر کن و تا اخر تابستون برو سر کار همچنین کتابایی مثل قوربافه ات را قورت بده بخون که امید بخشه مخصوصا اولش به هر حال به اینا عمل کن خودتی که تعیین میکنی چه کسی باشی. یا چه حالی داشته. باشی

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

* چندسال پیش بچه های بدسرپرستی میدیدم که انقد توخیابون نون خشک وبیسکوییت خورده بودن
وقتی بهزیستی بهشون مثلا چلوکباب میداد بدنشون غذای خوبوبااستفراغ پس میزد!!
.
این واقعیت درموردروان هم صدق میکنه مثلا:
احساس حقارت باعث میشه روان،موقعیت های خوب زندگی روناخودآگاه پس بزنه وخراب کنه! *

----------


## Biomedical Eng

راه حل افسردگی : 
100 تومن ویزیت روانپزشک + 50 تومن داروهای بدون عوارض ( عوارض داروی که تحت نظر پزشک مصرف کنی کمتر از گل گاوزبونه و تاثیرشم واقعیه)

----------


## Moonlight.7

سلام  :Yahoo (1):  راستش من راجب افسردگی اطلاع زیادی ندارم اما تا دلت بخادوسواسای فکری وحشتناکی رو تجربه کردم  :Yahoo (1):  میخوام بهت بگم که همه ما تویه برهه ای از زندگی تاریکترین حسارو تجربه کردیم و ازش رد شدیم و گذشتیم مطمئنم این حس بد تو هم میگذره اما اگه خودت به خودت کمک کنی خیلی زودتر میگذره میره پی کارش نگران نباش :Yahoo (1): 
توصیه هایی که میتونم بهت بکنم ایناس 
مهم ترییییییین چیزی که منو ازین سیکل معیوب وسواس فکری نجات داد از نظر من یه چیز بود  :Yahoo (1):  توکل به خدا ...واقعا تو ابن موضوع تلاش کردم خیلی سعی کردم ایمانم به خدا رو زیاد کنم اینکه به این باوررسیدم که این دردی که میکشم و خدا داده و قطعا باعث رشدم میشه تا ابعاد دیگه ای از روحم و بشناسم و به درک بیشتری برسم خلاصه بهت توصیه میکنم و تاکیییییید میکنم مخصوصا تو این بیماری افسردگی فقط و فقط به خودش توکل کن سعی کن یه تایمایی و با خدا حرف بزنی و دردو دل کنی نماز خیلی کلیدیه سعی کن با دقت بخونیش و سر وقت  :Yahoo (1):  قران بخون با معنی البته  :Yahoo (1):  برا من که یه معجزخ بود اینکارا بنظرم مهم ترین چیزی که منو نجات داد ارتباط قوی با خدا بود پس اینو بیشتر از هر چیزی جدی بگیر دختر 🙃💙
دوم اینکه سعی کن کارایی انجام بدی که بهت حس مفید بودن بده مثلا اینکه تو میگی صبح تا شب گوشی دستمه دقیقاااا کاریه که به ادم حس بدی منتقل میکنه که تو یه ادم بدرد نخور و بی خاصیتی  :Yahoo (1): 
پس سعی کن کارایی انجام بدی که این حس مفید بودن بهت متنقل کنه خیلییی بهت کمک میکنه مثلا برو اتاقتو جمع و جور کن تو کارای خونه به مامانت کمک کن و n تا کاره دیگه که بنظرت مفیده
سوم اینکه کتاب بخون  :Yahoo (4): ) کتابای انگیزشی و روانشناسی واقعا موثره راستش خودم کتاب خاصی مد نظرم نیس ولی با یه سرچ میتونی یه کتابایی و پیدا کنی که خیلی برای رسیدن به حال خوب بهت کمک میکنه  :Yahoo (1): 
چهارم اینکه امیدتو هیییییچ وقت از دست نده همینکه گفتی دوست دارم خوب بشم فهمیدم که تو حتما خوب میشی   :Yahoo (1): 
تو امید داری پس هنوز ذهنت تاریک تاریک نشده دنبال یه جرقه ای یه روشنی با تلاش حتما بهش میرسی  :Yahoo (1): 
 من خودم راستش پیش روانپزشک رفتم یعنی روانشناس هم رفتما اما دیگه ادامش ندادم تاثیر قرص هم نمیشه نادیده گرف اصلاااا 
پس اگه شرایطشو داری حتما به دکتر روانپزشک و روانشناس مراجعه کن 
و در اخر کلیییی برات دعا میکنم که زودتر خوب خوب بشی و بتونی به هدفات برسی دختر قشنگم 🙃💙

----------

